# URUGUAY / ARGENTINA - FIFA World Cup 2030 bid



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

International Football - Uruguay dreaming of hosting World Cup
Mon, 04 Oct 21:59:00 2010

*Uruguay have a dream of staging the World Cup with neighbours Argentina and believe it has every chance of becoming reality in 2030, 100 years after they hosted the inaugural tournament.*

The idea has the support of FIFA president Sepp Blatter and Uruguay has an ideal stadium as one of the main venues, Uruguayan Football Association (AUF) president Sebastian Bauza said.

Bauza also said the South American Football Confederation (Conmebol) hoped to retain the same number of qualifying berths at the 2014 finals in Brazil as they have had in recent World Cups.

"We had the chance to talk with Blatter (in Bogota) and at the news conference he said he approved of Uruguay and Argentina organising the World Cup in 2030," Bauza said.

Blatter and Bauza were in Bogota for Colombia's official presentation of next year's Under-20 World Cup.

Bauza said Europe was likely to get the 2018 World Cup, the United States in 2022 and Asia in 2026.

"So it's already on track... For Uruguay, to be able to organise the World Cup again would be very important," added Bauza in an interview on his return from the Colombian capital.

"As things stand today, with 20 years to go, we imagine having the possibility of staging the opening or closing (final) match and have the Uruguay group venue plus a second round or quarter-final matches in the Centenario.

"Only yesterday, I spoke to the minister of Sport and told him this is a project that can be confirmed so we must start work at once," said Bauza.

"The government's support is fundamental and to start investing thinking of the World Cup."

Bauza said there were already plans to modernise the Centenario, the main venue for the 13-nation inaugural finals.

The stadium held the first World Cup final when Uruguay beat Argentina 4-2 in 1930.

Asked whether a second venue could also be in Uruguay, a much smaller country than Argentina, Bauza said Rivera, a Copa America venue in 1995, would be a popular choice for Brazil being on the border between the two countries.

"One could have a venue in Rivera which is on the border with Brazil with Brazil playing there if they qualify...It would be very important for the Brazilians to have a venue in Rivera."

The finals now have 32 teams with the FIFA confederations jostling for berths.

South America, the smallest confederation with only 10 members but almost on a par with Europe in terms of World Cup success, had four and a half places for the last finals, the half allowing a fifth team to play off against a country from another confederation.

That is how Uruguay qualified for South Africa this year, beating the Concacaf 's Costa Rica after finishing fifth in the South American qualifiers before becoming the region's best side by reaching the semi-finals in July.

The Conmebol, headed by Paraguayan Nicolas Leoz, wants to keep that number in addition to Brazil automatically qualifying as hosts, which could end up handing the region six finalists.

"What the Conmebol is saying is we want the berths respected as they were for the Asian World Cup organised by Korea/Japan, as they were respected in Germany with their 13 (European) places plus Germany's berth and as the five (African) places were respected in South Africa plus the place for South Africa.

"In Brazil it must be the same, respect the four and a half berths plus Brazil (already) qualified," said Bauza.

"We're asking for the same thing as in the last World Cups.

This will be discussed in the FIFA congress in December but the truth is it would be an injustice to lose the half berth."

Reuters

Source: http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/04102...tball-uruguay-dreaming-hosting-world-cup.html


----------



## broncoempire (May 28, 2008)

I don't want this coming off as obnoxious, cause isn't meant to be, but I'd like to know what is about countries or cities that think because it is some kind of large anniversary year that they should be able to host a particular event? We're constantly seeing bids put forth, some relatively credible, some not nearly as much, merely on the basis that said location hosted this event so many years ago and it gets to a point where its kinda silly. It's one thing to be sentimental, but does is really seem as feasible as were making it out to be? Furthermore, by the time we reach 2030, we'll be back to probably 12 years since Europe last hosted the World Cup, and I'm not sure they're be so inclined to send the Cup to South America again when other untapped European markets (namely the 2018 losers) are still out there and very much viable.

I'm not overly against the idea of a joint Argentina/Uruguay bid, but I don't know if the reasoning is sound or if UEFA members will feel the same way, and its as much a slam dunk as many of us are making it out to be.


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

^^ For me, the next world cups will be in:

2018 - England
2022 - United States
2026 - China
2030 - Uruguay / Argentina


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

Don't underestimate the importance of both countries in the world football history. That's another important factor. Uruguay and Argentina have won 6 world cups!. Money is not everything, history also matter.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

If the US wins either 2018 or 2022 I can guarantee Uruguay nor Argentina will be hosting anything in 2030


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

^^ That's not a problem at all. The United States are a Concacaf team, while Uruguay and Argentina are Conmebol teams.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

logic suggests 2030 is designated for Europe and then with Brazil hosting 2014, if the US hosts 2022 or 2018, the geographic proximity plus other reasons mean Uruguay/Argentina bid chances are getting slimmer and slimmer. Brazil has hosted before, US have hosted before and so have Uruguay and Argentina combined that with as stated the geographic proximity will mean ultimate doom for the bid. Best chance for Uruguay/Argentina is if the US fails to host the world cup till at least 2034.


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

EDIT


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

As far as I know, the rotation of confederations no longer exists.


----------



## Chimbanha (Aug 21, 2009)

Either way, it'll be very tough for Argentina/Uruguay to pull this off.

If our current system is kept, then there will be at least 4 very competitive bids from Europe willing to host it, especially the defeated bids from 2018. I just can't see we have a 16 year period between World Cups in Europe.

If there's no rotation anymore, Europe will probably have hosted it in 2026 and China and Australia/U.S. will probably be eager to bid. And I can't see them beating China either.

I'm pretty sure there will be a WC in Argentina in the 2030's or 2040's - the thing is, they will probably need help in order to host it. And it's more likely to come from Chile than tiny Uruguay.


----------



## Cracovia (May 29, 2007)

Uruguay/Argentina- great idea, but their bid needs to be up to scratch, If they get it just due to an anniversary...then it would be extreamley unfair


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

It would be great if happens, for centenary of World Cup. I am very interested in that, would *FIFA* be so generous and give this big cup and on special year to first host, and would they agreed on having disproportional number of host cities in two countries.


If I would be chief of WC comitee, I would organize that like this.


*Argentina*

*TWO STADIUMS*
Buenos Aires

*ONE STADIUM*
Cordoba
Rosario
Mendoza
La Plata
Mar del Plata
Avellaneda
San Miguel
San Juan
*Most of these stadiums should go under major refurbishment, and that can be done in like twelve years time (assuming host will be announced in like 2018.)


*Uruguay*

*TWO STADIUMS*
Montevideo

*ONE STADIUM*
Salto
Paysandu
*Those two stadiums could be made with temporary stands, like half of cap is temporary.


*Two* groups would be held in Uruguay (12 matches), and *six* in Argentina (36 matches).
Second round - *two* matches in Uruguay, *six* in Argentina
Quarter-final - *one* match in Uruguay, *three* in Argentina
Semi-final - *both* matches in Argentina
Third-place match - *one* match in Argentina
Final - *one* match in Uruguay - Montevideo, Centenario


Anyway, go Argentina Uruguay 2030 bid :banana:


*P.S. Cities dont need to be like those I choose, I used biggest I found and I know for.*


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

16 matches in Uruguay, 48 matches in Argentina...

Way too uneven. 

Might as well have the WC in Argentina and just have the final in Uruguay.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

broncoempire said:


> I don't want this coming off as obnoxious, cause isn't meant to be, but I'd like to know what is about countries or cities that think because it is some kind of large anniversary year that they should be able to host a particular event? We're constantly seeing bids put forth, some relatively credible, some not nearly as much, merely on the basis that said location hosted this event so many years ago and it gets to a point where its kinda silly. It's one thing to be sentimental, but does is really seem as feasible as were making it out to be? Furthermore, by the time we reach 2030, we'll be back to probably 12 years since Europe last hosted the World Cup, and I'm not sure they're be so inclined to send the Cup to South America again when other untapped European markets (namely the 2018 losers) are still out there and very much viable.
> 
> I'm not overly against the idea of a joint Argentina/Uruguay bid, but I don't know if the reasoning is sound or if UEFA members will feel the same way, and its as much a slam dunk as many of us are making it out to be.


So take out football world cup from less passionates countries from Asia and North America. Before South Korea/Japan the WC was held one time in Europe the other one in America. We have the same right to host a any other country. And Uruguay, with Argentina can do it better than many europeans.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

MysteryMike said:


> logic suggests 2030 is designated for Europe and then with Brazil hosting 2014, if the US hosts 2022 or 2018, the geographic proximity plus other reasons mean Uruguay/Argentina bid chances are getting slimmer and slimmer. Brazil has hosted before, US have hosted before and so have Uruguay and Argentina combined that with as stated the geographic proximity will mean ultimate doom for the bid. Best chance for Uruguay/Argentina is if the US fails to host the world cup till at least 2034.


USA is closer to Europe than South America...


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Chimbanha said:


> Either way, it'll be very tough for Argentina/Uruguay to pull this off.
> 
> If our current system is kept, then there will be at least 4 very competitive bids from Europe willing to host it, especially the defeated bids from 2018. I just can't see we have a 16 year period between World Cups in Europe.
> 
> ...


China has no tradition at football.. Money is not everything!!


----------



## broncoempire (May 28, 2008)

TEBC said:


> So take out football world cup from less passionates countries from Asia and North America. Before South Korea/Japan the WC was held one time in Europe the other one in America. We have the same right to host a any other country. And Uruguay, with Argentina can do it better than many europeans.


I don't think this a case of passion for football in one area or another. The primary issue is why does Uruguay (with *significant* contribution of assistance from Argentina) feel that they are the most qualified nation to host the 2030 World Cup? If the primary reason is simply for sentiment's sake because they hosted the inaugural Cup in 1930, it's fine, but it's not the sole reason that places should enter the running to host this event. The world is drastically different than it was in 1930 and what worked then doesn't always work now. Right now neither of these countries are qualified to host the World Cup; that is not to say that 20 years from now they may be. 

Arbitrary continental rotation and sentiment are terrible reasons for awarding events to certain areas. History and tradition may be on the sides these two nations, but there is no guarantee that members of the voting committees will be as easily swayed as some of us are. We can all be as naive as we want that money doesn't matter but I can bet that FIFA may not always agree with that thinking. They see a world where places like China, Eastern Europe, and the Middle East are burgeoning new markets that are fantastic places to place future editions and expand the game further, as well as make a ton of money in the process. 

Tradition is fine, but it can only get us so far. We can't always be so intent on resting on what brought us here, as sometimes we just have to create new traditions in the name of progress.


----------



## jlch1987 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, there is still 30 yers ahed, plenty of time to make certain changes and improve things, specially in infrastructure... Argentine and Uruguay are stable countries with growing economies and a passion for football well known... Now Argentine is gonna host American Cup 2011, so we'll se plenty of work...!


----------



## rafamlopes (Dec 31, 2008)

jlch1987 said:


> Well, there is still 30 yers ahed, plenty of time to make certain changes and improve things, specially in infrastructure... Argentine and Uruguay are stable countries with growing economies and a passion for football well known... Now Argentine is gonna host American Cup 2011, so we'll se plenty of work...!


^^ 20 years ahead...


----------



## SkyCA (Jul 30, 2008)

mmm Russia 2018 and Uruguay/Argentina 2030:banana:


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Knowing the problems that brazilian host cities are facing to host the World Cup, only two Uruguaian cities can host a world cup. Montevideu and Punta. The others cities are too small to host any games and to have facilities like hotel rooms in suficient number, airports, stadiums that would be used later.. I know that Qatar is even smaller but we cant compare the money that qatar has and the money Uruguay can spend. So I still belive would be something like this:

Uruguay: 
Montevideu: Centenario and a New smaller stadium
Punta: New Stadium

Argentina:
Buenos Aires: Monumental de Nunez e Bombonera
La Plata
Avellaneda: Racing and/or Independiente
Mar del Palta
Cordoba
Rosario
Mendonza


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

hngcm said:


> What are Uruguay's best stadiums right now?


Centenario


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

TEBC said:


> Knowing the problems that brazilian host cities are facing to host the World Cup, only two Uruguaian cities can host a world cup. Montevideu and Punta. The others cities are too small to host any games and to have facilities like hotel rooms in suficient number, airports, stadiums that would be used later.. I know that Qatar is even smaller but we cant compare the money that qatar has and the money Uruguay can spend.



Completely agree.


:yes::yes:


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

Personally, I think Rivera a northern city in the borderline with Brazil could be the third headquarter in Uruguay of the wolrd cup of 2030. 
Why? Brazil always is candidate to win the cup, and Santa Ana do Livramento is next to Rivera without natural border ,free traffic of vehicules and people. Brazil will play the world cup without staying in Uruguay, and the stadium in Rivera is located only 10 minutes from the center of Santa Ana. 
Both cities could be benefit.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

http://www.quenonino.com.uy/quenonino/tabid/37/idNoticia/37180/Mundial-2030/Default.aspx

Fútbol Internacional AnteriorSiguiente16 marzo 2011 - 18:00Mundial 2030
Hermanos [email protected]
Pensando en el Mundial de 2030, los gobiernos de Uruguay y Argentina crearon un Comité Binacional. “Valoramos muy positivamente esta candidatura común”, dijo Liliam Kechichian.
Se hizo oficial la candidatura para que Uruguay y Argentina sean sede del Mundial 2030. Tras una reunión en Buenos Aires, los gobiernos de ambos países formaron un Comité Binacional para llevar a buen puerto esta iniciativa.



A todo esto, la subsecretaria del Ministerio de Turismo y Deportes, Liliam Kechichian, se mostró optimista con este hecho:



"Valoramos muy positivamente esta candidatura común, a 100 años del primer Mundial (Uruguay-1930) en un deporte que es pasión de nuestros pueblos (…) Cumpliremos con un deseo de nuestros pueblos y será homenaje a los pioneros”, aseguró Kechichian.



En lo que sería el primer siglo con citas mundialistas, el ministro argentino de Turismo, Enrique Meter, aseguró que todo esto "se tomó a sabiendas de que el Mundial en 2026 le puede tocar a Europa", sabiendo que el 2014 será en Brasil, el 2018 en Rusia y el 2022 en Qatar.


----------



## joshjordaan (Jul 16, 2010)

TEBC said:


> http://www.quenonino.com.uy/quenonino/tabid/37/idNoticia/37180/Mundial-2030/Default.aspx
> 
> Fútbol Internacional AnteriorSiguiente16 marzo 2011 - 18:00Mundial 2030
> Hermanos [email protected]
> ...


these people claim to know the rules of fifa yet they aren't aware that it is impossible for Europe to host in 2026? the only confederations that may bid are CAF, CONCACAF, Oceania, and CONMEBOL according to fifa's confederation rotation policy. UEFA are unable to bid until 2030 and and AFC unable to bid again until 2034.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

One question: Before a World Cup in Uruguay/Argentina, can the Estadio Centenario be renovated in any way? I can't believe that a roofless stadium can be classified as a historic landmark which can still be improved somehow.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

joshjordaan said:


> these people claim to know the rules of fifa yet they aren't aware that it is impossible for Europe to host in 2026? the only confederations that may bid are CAF, CONCACAF, Oceania, and CONMEBOL according to fifa's confederation rotation policy. UEFA are unable to bid until 2030 and and AFC unable to bid again until 2034.


I think that the rotation sistem is already out. There is no way that Western Europe dont host a WC in more than 20 years, that´s why 2026 will probably be held by some traditional country like England, Spain or Italy...


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

And I really hope that UAE host some matches of 2022 otherwise it will be the most boring WC ever...


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah me to they dont like football and there cities ar very very small and that will be a problem!!

Sorry again my english is bad


----------



## sansoplotteados (Nov 8, 2010)

Nort said:


> No por favor con lo mismo Romanito no digas eso denuevo que es tremendo bolaso que uruguay solo puede tener 2 sedes te lo digo con buena onda no nos subestimes como haces siempre


El tema no es si uno subestima a Uruguay o no, la cosa es ser lo mas realista posible y en mi opinión Uruguay no está en condiciones de realizar un mundial de fútbol.
El problema es que en poco mas de diez años ya designan la sede del 2030 ¿como hará Uruguay para afrontar los miles de millones de dólares de inversión que requiere semejante evento? Hasta tengo dudas que Argentina esté a la altura (mirá lo que te digo) pero al menos para Argentina es factible la realización de un mundial.
Otra cosa que estoy notando, y esto es una opinión totalmente personal, es que la FIFA no ve con bueno ojos la realización conjunta y pienso que tienen razón en algo, los egos de cada país obstaculizaría todo.
Vos fijate que en casi todas las páginas web uruguayas que hablan de ese hipotético mundial solamente ponen URUGUAY 2030, dejando muy a segundo plano a Argentina y ahi si que empezamos mal, luego van a venir las peleas grosas sobre quién abre el evento y donde se juega la final.
La FIFA abre el paraguas con estas cosas y dice que apuestan por un solo pais anfitrión.


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

It will be interesting to see how this goes considering the problems that Brazil is having getting ready and that no South American country/s has won a World Cup vote in the modern era.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Is 2026 too early for a bid then?

It's all very well staking a claim for 2030, but if a bid from outside Europe wins 2026, then you'd have to feel 2030 is set for Europe. In other words, pray USA doesn't bid for 2026, and bribe as many ExCo members as you can to scrap the rotation system!


----------



## Mr.Bennish (Mar 22, 2007)

Where would be the final? Montevideo v Buenos Aires. I would like Montevideo.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Guessing Montevideo in celebration of the 100 years of WC


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

They know Montevideo in USA what a surprise :lol:

Sorry again

Hablando Sanso es obio que uruguay no puede hacer el mundial solo pero si puede tener más de 2 SEDES perfectamente 4 o 5!


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 7, 2010)

romanito said:


> Let's be more realistic. Argentina population in 2030 will be nearly 50 million. The population of Uruguay will be 3,700,000 inhabitants.
> Uruguay cannot have more than 2 world class stadiums, Argentina should have the others 12 world class stadiums.


You can't go just by population here, if Uruguay wants to host and get the host berth as well as the advertisement for the country, 2 stadiums is not enough. I don't think they should try for anything near even, but 8 in Argentina and 4 in Uruguay should not be impossible, with 2 of Uruguays stadia getting downsized after the event.


BTW, when considering this whole thing you should remember that the majority of the current FIFA leaders are unlikely to still be in place at the time the decision is made in about 10-12 years, including Blatter and Grondona, so what they say doesn't really matter all that much.


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

Tuvalu staking its claim for 2034 World Cup!!


----------



## anref2001 (May 7, 2007)

1 - mar del plata renovated
2 - la plata
3 - monumental renovated
4 - amalfitani renovated
5 - rosario renovated 
6 - cementerio de los elefantes
7 - kempes in cordoba (the most beautyfull )
8 - malvinas argentinas in mendoza
9 - san juan 
10 - new stadium in tucuman
11 - new stadium in neuquen
12 -centenario mtv
13 - new stadium in mvd
14- rivera renovated
15 - salto new
16 - maldonado renovated
17 - new stadium in tacuarembo 

there are many options you just have to choose 12
8 in Argentina and 4 in Uruguay


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

In Tacuarembó are you crazy?!!


----------



## Mojeda101 (Mar 20, 2011)

Argentina will most likely host 75% of the World Cup as Uruguay only has one major stadium, but with the time until the World cup, they would most likely be able to build 3 more max, Argentina on the other hand could supply the others such as "El Monumental" and the newly renovated "La Plata" stadium, along with the new "Independiente" Stadium, maybe the new "Cordoba", and even "Racing Club" if they fix it up.

Others could possibly be "La Bombonera", it would most likely have been finished as they have 19 years until the World Cup. I say "Rosario" could also have a good chance, it's fairly big and in the time until the cup, it could have a new tray added. Several others have a chance, I will list all those that are worthy.

El Monumental Stadium(River Plate)
Unico De La Plata Stadium(Estudiantes)
Libertadores de América Stadium of Independiente(Independiente)
Colon de Santa Fe Stadium(Colon)
Estadio Presidente Juan Domingo Perón de Racing Club(Racing Club)
La Bombonera(Boca Juniors)
Gigante de Arroyito Stadium(Rosario Central)

These would most likely be the stadiums in the world cup along with the other 3 that Uruguay would contribute with.


----------



## anref2001 (May 7, 2007)

Nort said:


> In Tacuarembó are you crazy?!!


Yes I am crazy, but why not?
It will open the area


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Tacuarembo has a very small population (like 25.000)


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

RobH said:


> Is 2026 too early for a bid then?
> 
> It's all very well staking a claim for 2030, but if a bid from outside Europe wins 2026, then you'd have to feel 2030 is set for Europe. In other words, pray USA doesn't bid for 2026, and bribe as many ExCo members as you can to scrap the rotation system!


Yeah can pray but the U.S. will most likely bid for 2026 maybe you should pray we Americans piss the world off some more so it will lower our chances for getting the 2026. We can do it you know look what we did in the last decade if we work really hard we can make the next decade even worse for the world.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

if Uruguay and Argentina makes a real bid for the 2030 World Cup, what is proposed for the final venue? Centenario, Monumental, or some white elephant?


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ It's gotta be Centenario for sure, purely for symbolic reasons. I would expect an upgrade to 80,000-90,000 just for the Centennial.

It should ideally be 5 stadiums in Uruguay, in 4-5 host cities, with 7 in Argentina in 7 host cities. This is 2030 we're talking about, population should surely boom in Uruguay and be significant enough by then.


----------



## merope (Jun 8, 2008)

TEBC said:


> Dont forget that most of the cities from South of Argentina wouldnt be a good choice because it will be cold. The games are played during winter.


What did they do in '78? Was that an issue?


Chimbanha said:


> Come on. If South Africa can host a World Cup, so can Argentina....


Indeed. They proved they could more than thirty years ago. 


Bolsilludo said:


> Don't underestimate the importance of both countries in the world football history. That's another important factor. Uruguay and Argentina have won 6 world cups!


4, not 6.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

merope said:


> What did they do in '78? Was that an issue?
> 
> 
> Indeed. They proved they could more than thirty years ago.
> ...


You cant compare WC from 70s with the WC now. The championship is much bigger and complex now, but still can think that Argentina can host it.

In 78 none of the cities that hosted was from the south of the country.


----------



## merope (Jun 8, 2008)

TEBC said:


> You cant compare WC from 70s with the WC now. The championship is much bigger and complex now, but still can think that Argentina can host it.


Sure, but one successful WC is better than none! Whether or not it was smaller, they still did it. And while not as large as it is now, it was still a significant undertaking for a relatively poor nation.



TEBC said:


> In 78 none of the cities that hosted was from the south of the country.


Hence my question.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

The Americas will get 2026 or 2030,but not both.

Everybody knows this


----------



## bolsouru (Feb 14, 2011)

Uruguay should have 4 stadiums , two in montevideo and two in punta del este i dont think that any other city in all uruguay could be prepared for a world cup


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Make it 1 or 2 in Montevideo (with Centenario hosting the final) and 3 or 4 in 3/4 other cities.

The other 3/4 can be downsized post World Cup.

Argentina will put up the rest by having stadiums in 7 cities. Buenos Aires will host the opening, in either the existing Estadio Monumental (upgraded to 60,000+) or a new stadium.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

_X_ said:


> The Americas will get 2026 or 2030,but not both.
> 
> Everybody knows this


Yup. 

Europe and Asia can't bid for 2026 so it's almost guaranteed. 

Then again I said the same thing about 2022...


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

logic...


as Europe and Asia can't bid for 2026 and Oceania having no potential hosting nation, South america would not have other bidders... Brazil can't bid arg&urg go for 2030 and the others are not wchosting material... that means that nourth america and africa will get 2026... the problem being that europe wil be eligible for 2030 and its more pisible tos see the 2030wc in europe then south america


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

I don´t think so ¿Spain? ¿england?


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 7, 2010)

cornelinho said:


> logic...
> 
> 
> as Europe and Asia can't bid for 2026 and Oceania having no potential hosting nation, South america would not have other bidders... Brazil can't bid arg&urg go for 2030 and the others are not wchosting material... that means that nourth america and africa will get 2026... the problem being that europe wil be eligible for 2030 and its more pisible tos see the 2030wc in europe then south america


I believe the anniversary may be a strong enough argument to get it.

I doubt the no-2-consecutive-times-in-America is true, btw, and it's definitely nothing "everybody knows". FIFA goes by continental organisations. Quatar and Russia will be way closer to each other than Argentina and the US would be.


----------



## gonzabar_77 (May 17, 2009)

For me

Buenos Aires (opening)
Córdoba
Rosario
Mendoza
Tucumán
Mar del Plata
Rivera-Maldonado
Punta del Este
Montevideo (final)

The most probable host cities.


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 7, 2010)

This is roughly what I'd plan with:

Uruguay:

~60k *Montevideo I* (Centenario refurbished)
4 gs, incl opening match, R2, QF, SF
~40k *Montevideo II* (Gran Parque Central or new stadium)
4 gs, R2, 3rd place
~40k *not Montevideo* (new stadium, Salta, Melo, Las Piedras, Maldonado being options, depending on where they want to build the infrastructure - rail & road more than the actual stadium, which should have many temporary seats)
4 gs, R2

Argentina:
~80k *Buenos Aires I* (Monumental refurbished)
4 gs, R2, SF, F
~55k *Córdoba* (Mario Kempes refurbished?)
4 gs, R2, QF
~50k *Buenos Aires II* (La Bombonera refurbished or one of the many other stadia)
5 gs, QF
~40-55k *Rosario* (Colos del Parque refurbished or reconstructed)
5 gs, R2
~40-55k *North* (brand new stadium in Tucumán, Jujuy, Salta or Corrientes)
5 gs, QF
~45k *Avellaneda* (Independiente, possibly one of the others refurbished/reconstructed)
4 gs, R2
~40k *La Plata* (Unico)
4 gs, R2
~40k *Mendoza* (Malvinas Argentinas refurbished)
5 gs, R2


So that makes:

3 Uru stadiums, 8 in Argentina.

I'd give the opening match to Uruguay, not the final, partly because Argentina is the big partner, but also because I think it makes much more sense to have the "return to the origins" theme in the beginning of the tournament with the opening ceremony and all, and just concentrate on the football in the final.

2 groups, 3 2nd round matches, a quarter, a semi and the 3rd place match in Uruguay, meaning 18 of 64 matches, works well with 3 of 11 stadia. Slightly skewed towards knock-out matches, but then, Argentina gets the final.

I know the Argentinan stadia are skewed towards Buenos Aires with 2 stadia in the city, another in greater BA and one in La Plata, but that's where the big clubs are, and while they are in no condition to contribute to stadium construction now, I think they'll have to be involved in 6-8 years if the bid wants to stand a chance. If they aren't, we can replace Avellaneda with another northern stadium and Rosario with Santa Fe (provincial capital) and they'll probably leave out La Bombonera as well, after all it was never used for a big international tournament.


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Punta del este!!


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

Only in football can we talk about events 20 years down the line. 

It's hard to envisage what any of these countries will look like in two decades. What might seem a certainty now (and vice versa) may not by then. As always though its fun to speculate. Copa America will also have a considerable impact on how infrastructure looks like til that point. Personally, as unlikely as it might be now, I'd like to see Argentina co host with Paraguay, Chile or Bolivia.


----------



## seba93 (Feb 17, 2008)

anref2001 said:


> I see that Paraguay also want to make a world cup?
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elecci...de_Fútbol#Copa_Mundial_de_F.C3.BAtbol_de_2030


no, thats some joke


----------



## sansoplotteados (Nov 8, 2010)

Creo que con un estadio en Uruguay sobra y el resto en Argentina. Uruguay debe avanzar mucho en infraestructura a todo nivel para ser sede de un mundial y en poco mas de 18 años no veo una mejora.
En Argentina también nos falta pero vamos progresando y tenemos el poder económico y los recursos para hacerlo cosa que a Uruguay le falta. Lo bueno sería hacer esa copa con Chile que es mucho mas viable además de ser un país hermoso pero la gracia está en hacerlo con Uruguay por los 100 años del primer mundial.


----------



## anref2001 (May 7, 2007)

sansoplotteados said:


> Creo que con un estadio en Uruguay sobra y el resto en Argentina. Uruguay debe avanzar mucho en infraestructura a todo nivel para ser sede de un mundial y en poco mas de 18 años no veo una mejora.
> En Argentina también nos falta pero vamos progresando y tenemos el poder económico y los recursos para hacerlo cosa que a Uruguay le falta. Lo bueno sería hacer esa copa con Chile que es mucho mas viable además de ser un país hermoso pero la gracia está en hacerlo con Uruguay por los 100 años del primer mundial.


sanso les distes con un canio
aunque sabes que me dio un poco de bronca que nuestros hermanos yoruguas sean tan criticos con nuestra copa america/
se puede pensar que ellos la harian mejor


----------



## Mr.Bennish (Mar 22, 2007)

Lord David said:


> Uruguay and Argentina would be very much like Athens' bid for the 1996 Centennial Olympics. It would be more symbolic than functional, as much like Athens at the time, Uruguay and Argentina would have some stadiums, but need to build more and more-so need to invest in infrastructure based development.
> 
> It could also be criticized in the fact that Argentina would be picking up Uruguay's burden in hosting most of the cities and venues. Uruguay should have ideally IMO at least 4-5 stadiums in 4-5 cities, even if they are downsized post World Cup, with Argentina hosting 7-8 in 7 cities. Not a mere 2-10 venue/city approach.


^^After seen this year Copa America you can serious wonder how is the real potential of Argentina’s stadiums for a World Cup, cause while there were two very nice stadiums such Estadio Unico de la Plata and Chateau Carreras, every single other stadium was a huge disappointment; dirt everywhere, dangerous fences, without chairs whatsoever, outrageous toilets, et centera. All of these was especially dreadful during the final game in River´s stadium, which throughout a raining day you will need a umbrella if you will spend time indoors cause of leaks everywhere due lack of maintenance in the whole building.


----------



## sansoplotteados (Nov 8, 2010)

^^ No se confundan, Argentina hoy en día tiene capacidad de sobra para organizar un mundial y en 20 años lo será aún más. Los estadios de la última Copa América estaban bastante bien y si no estaban mejor es porque la Conmebol no exigió mas y los argentinos somos de hacer las cosas hasta donde nos exigen.
Si Sudáfrica lo hizo hace un año nosotros podemos ser muy superiores en todo sentido y mi duda es el socio que elegimos (Uruguay) para hacerlo, si estará a la altura llegado el momento porque hoy por hoy está a años luz de organizar algo de semejante envergadura.


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

Uruguay + Argentina is an interesting mix


----------



## *SFCboy* (Nov 15, 2008)

i think that they will propose the next venues:
uruguay: montevideo one, montevideo two, ciudad del este, and maldonado, may be colonia too; and argentina will be: buenos aires, avellaneda, mar del plata, mendoza, cordoba, and rosario.


----------



## JuanCA.- (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciudad del este? ...
The city is Punta del Este and Avellaneda is in the Greater Buenos Aires I prefer Patagonic city! :cheers:


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Uruguay should be offering more and 2030 is still a while away.

What always bugged me about Portugal and Spain's 2018 bid was it was so lopsided. Even taking the size and population of the 2 countries into account, Portugal should have really offered more than just 2 stadiums.

So for an Argentina-Uruguay bid, it should be ideally 5 Uruguayan venues and 7 Argentinian ones, or 4 to 8. Montevideo should host the final, as it should be and should ideally just be 1 venue. Have 3 or 4 venues in other Uruguayan cities, even if they don't need the long term legacy of large stadiums. Just downsize post WC.


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

^Sorry, but that is insanely ridiculous. Uruguay is a country of 3 million people, half of which reside in Montevideo. The next biggest city, as of 2004 census, had approximately 99,000 people! 

One stadium in Montevideo would be all that Uruguay could offer to any potential World Cup hosting arrangement with Argentina. 

Any other venue in Uruguay would be held in cities of sub 100k people. Even if you build temporary stands/seats/stadiums, how would such a city/town/village deal with everything that is required of a host city? You haven't put much thought into it. 

Portugal/Spain is the same. Outside of Lisbon and Oporto, you are looking at villages. 2 host cities is all Portugal is capable of handling.

A WC venue in Montevideo (or Lisbon/Oporto in the other case) is basically good enough for Uruguayans to be happy with co-hosting. They wouldn't feel excluded because the country is so Montevideo-centric.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ How is it ridiculous when, Qatar a country with a population of around 1 million, is hosting the 2022 World Cup with proposed downsized stadiums?

Granted they have the wealth, but you should note the population growth that can occur by 2030 and the downsized stadium proposal anyways (for Uruguay).


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

Do we really need to get into why Qatar vs Uruguay is a horrible comparison? Montevideo is the ONLY place in Uruguay capable of being a host venue. The logistics alone rule out any of those other towns. Qatar is doing something that will never be replicated again; for good reason. 

Also, population growth is irrelevant. The only population movement in Uruguay will be more people streaming in from small towns into an expanding Montevideo. Countries roughly the size of Uruguay, of which there are many, are concentrated around their capital cities. Everything flows through them; they are the cornerstone of all economic, political, social, etc activity in those countries. The Uruguayan population is not expected to grow that much either. 

Montevideo is a capable host. The small towns could get involved by hosting teams during their stay. But thats about it. 4 venues, especially with Argentina as a co-host, would be outrageous, especially when Argentina could host one easily by itself.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Now that FIFA will change de bid election from the 24 members vote to all 208 member, what u guys think will probably happen?


----------



## masterchivas (Feb 22, 2008)

sansoplotteados said:


> ^^ No se confundan, Argentina hoy en día tiene capacidad de sobra para organizar un mundial y en 20 años lo será aún más. Los estadios de la última Copa América estaban bastante bien y si no estaban mejor es porque la Conmebol no exigió mas y los argentinos somos de hacer las cosas hasta donde nos exigen.
> Si Sudáfrica lo hizo hace un año nosotros podemos ser muy superiores en todo sentido y mi duda es el socio que elegimos (Uruguay) para hacerlo, si estará a la altura llegado el momento porque hoy por hoy está a años luz de organizar algo de semejante envergadura.


jajaja dudando de uruguay... Montevideo sería una sede importantísima en esa Copa jeje 

Argentino tenias que ser... un chiste simpatico al respecto:

Porque cuando hay relámpagos todos los Argentinos salen a mirar el cielo?
---
---
---
---
--
-
-
--
---
---
---
Porque piensan que Dios les está tomando fotos. ! :lol::lol::nuts::nuts:


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Lord David said:


> Uruguay should be offering more and 2030 is still a while away.
> 
> What always bugged me about Portugal and Spain's 2018 bid was it was so lopsided. Even taking the size and population of the 2 countries into account, Portugal should have really offered more than just 2 stadiums.
> 
> So for an Argentina-Uruguay bid, it should be ideally 5 Uruguayan venues and 7 Argentinian ones, or 4 to 8. Montevideo should host the final, as it should be and should ideally just be 1 venue. Have 3 or 4 venues in other Uruguayan cities, even if they don't need the long term legacy of large stadiums. Just downsize post WC.


Montevideo and Punta del Este are the only two cities that can host the matches given that one is a city of 1 million, and the other a very touristic city that has the hotel infrastructure to accommodate the crowds. I agree that Montevideo should host the final match.


----------



## sansoplotteados (Nov 8, 2010)

masterchivas said:


> jajaja dudando de uruguay... Montevideo sería una sede importantísima en esa Copa jeje
> 
> Argentino tenias que ser... un chiste simpatico al respecto:
> 
> ...


Soy argentino y vivo en Concordia (Argentina) justo en la frontera con Uruguay frente a la ciudad uruguaya de Salto. Conozco mi país y conozco Uruguay por eso pienso como pienso....Uruguay ni en cien años está preparado para hacer frente a semejante inversión, es un país prácticamente sin recursos y si no fijate Brasil que para su mundial en menos de tres años vienen atrasadísimos con las obras y tienen mil problemas siendo una gigantesca potencia mundial (Económica aclaremos).
Se que mi comentario suena a "argentino soberbio" pero Uruguay tiene un gran atraso en todo sentido como nación como para embarcarse en un proyecto de semejante envergadura. Creo que si se hace no van a haber mas de dos estadios en ese país y el resto será todo en Argentina.
En Argentina en este momento se está invirtiendo millones y millones de dólares en autopistas y obras similares y en Uruguay ni tapan los baches de las rutas....19 años pasan rapidísimo y Uruguay YA debería empezar a mejorar su infraestructura vial si quiere hacer algo mas grande de lo que yo me imagino pero el problema es que NO TIENEN CON QUÉ...ese es el problema aunque suene soberbio de mi parte
Para que tengas una idea de lo que digo: La ciudad de Salto que queda frente a mi ciudad es la segunda ciudad uruguaya y 150 kilómetros al sur está la tercera ciudad uruguaya que es Paysandú...entre esas dos ciudades "tan importantes" los puentes son de hace mas de cien años en las rutas, uno va en el auto y tenés que esperar que pase primero el que viene de frente por que los dos autos no pasan juntos...son puentes de la época de las carretas y esa es la infraestructura actual entre esas ciudades....del resto ni hablemos...imaginatelo.


----------



## JuanCA.- (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ Pero no podríamos hacer obras en conjunto? (sobre todo ayudarlos con la construcción de otros estadios) e infraestructura de transporte


----------



## cuitron (Mar 5, 2008)

sansoplotteados said:


> Soy argentino y vivo en Concordia (Argentina) justo en la frontera con Uruguay frente a la ciudad uruguaya de Salto. Conozco mi país y conozco Uruguay por eso pienso como pienso....Uruguay ni en cien años está preparado para hacer frente a semejante inversión, es un país prácticamente sin recursos y si no fijate Brasil que para su mundial en menos de tres años vienen atrasadísimos con las obras y tienen mil problemas siendo una gigantesca potencia mundial (Económica aclaremos).
> Se que mi comentario suena a "argentino soberbio" pero Uruguay tiene un gran atraso en todo sentido como nación como para embarcarse en un proyecto de semejante envergadura. Creo que si se hace no van a haber mas de dos estadios en ese país y el resto será todo en Argentina.
> En Argentina en este momento se está invirtiendo millones y millones de dólares en autopistas y obras similares y en Uruguay ni tapan los baches de las rutas....19 años pasan rapidísimo y Uruguay YA debería empezar a mejorar su infraestructura vial si quiere hacer algo mas grande de lo que yo me imagino pero el problema es que NO TIENEN CON QUÉ...ese es el problema aunque suene soberbio de mi parte
> Para que tengas una idea de lo que digo: La ciudad de Salto que queda frente a mi ciudad es la segunda ciudad uruguaya y 150 kilómetros al sur está la tercera ciudad uruguaya que es Paysandú...entre esas dos ciudades "tan importantes" los puentes son de hace mas de cien años en las rutas, uno va en el auto y tenés que esperar que pase primero el que viene de frente por que los dos autos no pasan juntos...son puentes de la época de las carretas y esa es la infraestructura actual entre esas ciudades....del resto ni hablemos...imaginatelo.



que barbarooooo me quiero ir a vivir al primer mundo ese que hablan. aguante la villa atras de la cancha de san lorenzo loco!!! dejaaaaaaaaaaaa...nadie vio la otra cara del mundial de sud africa??? aca con montevideo y punta del este alcanza y sobra...tampoco pretendo 5 sedes...le paso la responsabilidad al primer mundo del que me hablan...uds si que pueden.:nuts:


----------



## preservarbuenosaires (Nov 11, 2010)

Si Sudafrica pudo hacerlo, por que no Urguay?

Tampoco tiene que hacer 50 estadios estratosfericos.

Punta del Este y Montevideo tienen buena capacidad hotelera que seguramente hay que renovar (sobre todo en la capital) pero existe.

Tampoco hay que hacer un mega aeropuerto ni nada del estilo. En San Pablo y Londres estan haciendo terminales temporarias preconstruidas por poco dinero.

Se pueden jugar la mayoria de los partidos en Argentina y algunos en Uruguay.
El primer mundial del mundo no fue ahi?
No estaria bueno otra vez una final en el Centenario???

Muchas cosas que hacen otros paises son para la galeria, no propiamente para el mundial.
Para mi las obras especificas del mundial se tienen que hacer lo mas baratas posibles, si no pasa como en SA que quedo en lugar de super hospitales y universidad gratuita tiene tremendos estadios y casi nada mas.

No hay que olvidarse que SA tiene casi un 50% menos pbi per capita que Argentina y 30% menos que Uruguay. Y encima tiene una de las peores distribuciones de la riqueza del mundo.


----------



## sansoplotteados (Nov 8, 2010)

cuitron said:


> que barbarooooo me quiero ir a vivir al primer mundo ese que hablan. aguante la villa atras de la cancha de san lorenzo loco!!! dejaaaaaaaaaaaa...nadie vio la otra cara del mundial de sud africa??? aca con montevideo y punta del este alcanza y sobra...tampoco pretendo 5 sedes...le paso la responsabilidad al primer mundo del que me hablan...uds si que pueden.:nuts:


Aclaremos que en Barcelona y Madrid que pertenecen al primer mundo hay villas miserias también...
Primero: jamás dije que Argentina es primer mundo y desde ya que también va a ser muy difícil para nosotros (está siendo complicado para Brasil), Segundo: si decís que con Punta del Este y Montevideo alcanza y sobra me estás dando la razón en cierta manera cuando digo que Uruguay debería presentar dos sedes y el resto todo en Argentina.
De todas maneras sostengo que HOY POR HOY Uruguay está lejos de tener una economía que pueda hacer frente a tal organización y por supuesto que en 19 años van a crecer y mejorar pero por ahí los recursos los van a invertir en aspectos mas importantes que en un mundial que dura un mes.
Está claro que todas las mejoras que conlleve el mundial luego le queda al país pero la guita tiene que salir de algún lado y el tiempo corre.


----------



## preservarbuenosaires (Nov 11, 2010)

Me parece que justamente seguis sin entender lo principal.

1. Uruguay no lo haria solo, sino con Argentina. (yo hubiera hecho ARG, Chile, URU)

2. La economia de Uruguay esta bien, solo que tiene otras prioridades. Si no es como Rio que entras por una aeropuerto impresionante (el mas grande de AMLAT cuando lo hicieron), un super estadio y despues 250km de villas (literalmente) hasta llegar a Angra. Uruguay tiene muchas mas demandas sociales que por ej Brasil o Sudafrica. Por eso tendria que hacer esfuerzos, pero economicamente es viable que Uruguay tenga dos sedes.

De todos modos, por como se otorgan las copas del mundo ultimamente veo practicamente imposible que se la den a ARG-URU. Pesa mas lo politico y nosotros somos paises sin grandes objetivos internacionales. De hecho Sudafrica con mucho menor PBI per capita y un pesimo GINI, y menor crecimiento es parte de los BRICS; y Brasil siempre quiso tener mas relevancia mundial e historicamente se enfoca a eso como con la creacion de Brasilia, su pretension de estar en el CdS de NU, etc etc etc.


----------



## preservarbuenosaires (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry, I saw the last posts and didn't know the thread was in English.

Next posts ONLY IN ENGLISH!


----------



## Malka4re (Oct 18, 2011)

the World Cup in the country


----------



## ezekelin12 (Apr 4, 2011)

is a good chance whe get a world cup in argentina and uruguay in 2030, but all depends that argentinians clubs make something whit they stadiums,(bombonera,monumental,el gigante, independiente and cilindro) whe can give old stadiums,and definitely whe can give stadiums whitout sits,if whe dont make this true about the way whe see football,forgive the world cup,
whe got story but is nescesary good infrastructure too.

at my opinion the only stadium whit the requirements standards is "unico de la plata stadium",the others need big changes.

but beeing positive whe got 18 years for get the proyects,financial and organizated the remodelation and construction,that probably get some like 2 or 3 years of work.


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

Most every country can get the stadiums together for a World Cup, but how is the transportation in cities in Argentina and Uruguay and how is the transportation from city to city? That's what concerns me most (real question because I don't know, not trolling).


----------



## ezekelin12 (Apr 4, 2011)

ryebreadraz said:


> Most every country can get the stadiums together for a World Cup, but how is the transportation in cities in Argentina and Uruguay and how is the transportation from city to city? That's what concerns me most (real question because I don't know, not trolling).


dont worry is a good question...mmmm depends of the the city,in Bs As you can take the bus (the more comun transport in this country) or the train,the subterranean train or taxis.
if you are in Jujuy just bus and taxi because is considerably more smaller than Bs As-

The bus:they make some intercity circuit,generally from one "Barrio" or "partido" (name for suburbians and towns in Argentina)to another,just like evry another of the citys in the wolrd.

http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?q=c...7&tbnw=182&start=0&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0

for example,in the image you can see the average trasport here,a bus, that says OLIVOS BOCA,that means that it goes from Olivos to "Barrio la Boca",just take it in one bus stop of the circuit of the Bus and get out in the place you want to go,not much science.

or just use a car,but got to warn you,the transit here is craaazzy!!!potentially dangerous,
is a problem that a lot of people here is concerned,so would not recomend you. 

The trasportation between one city to other is not really a problem,in Argentina we use some kind of buses of long distance that makes trips in all the country,theres a lot of companys that give this service,you can go from Bs As to Cordoba easily using this trasport,is less expensive,
but if you want you can use Aerolineas Argentinas (aircrafts) for travel in all around the country,for example again,you take a plane in Ezeiza BS As and go to Mendoza in question of one and middle hour.

in Uruguay probably they got the same system-

and....Terminals!!! Airports!!!!. not off toppic! XD


----------



## Mojeda101 (Mar 20, 2011)

Take a good look at the stadiums of:

Independiente
Cordoba
La Plata
River

Four stadiums right there for the World Cup.


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

The video is in spanish but I'm sure you can understand it:





YoungUruguay


----------



## elgotitas (Dec 21, 2010)

*Mujica, Lescano y Bauzá por mundial 2030*

El presidente José Mujica se reunió con el ministro de Turismo Héctor Lescano y el presidente de la AUF Sebastián Bauzá por la organización del mundial 2030. Lescano dijo que están "claras las limitaciones, pero es un desafío que puede asumir". Uruguay organizaría un mundial juvenil para "demostrar que está preparado"./.../
*(y acá la parte que me hace postear esto,primera vez que lo oigo-leo de parte de una autoridad, me estoy dando contra las paredes)*
/.../El secretario de Estado afirmó que, "si bien el país tiene claras sus limitaciones, el actual perfil de la construcción de estadios es un desafío que el país puede asumir". En ese sentido, indicó que "tenemos el viejo y querido Estadio Centenario que va a necesitar arreglos", pero agregó que se impulsará el desarrollo de infraestructura en el interior del país./.../(continúa)

Más de la noticia acá: http://www.montevideo.com.uy/notnoticias_159818_1.html


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

*BREAKING NEWS!...*

*2030 World Cup: FIFA accepted Uruguay-Argentina bid*


:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ so they're definatly hosting?? if so 

GREAT NEWS!!!!!! :cheers: :banana: :banana: :cheers1:


----------



## michał_ (Mar 8, 2007)

Laurence2011 said:


> ^^ so they're definatly hosting?? if so
> 
> GREAT NEWS!!!!!! :cheers: :banana: :banana: :cheers1:


No, they're definately bidding only...


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

damn, always getting ahead of myself ha, oh well they should have the strongest bid and fully deserve to host


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

Laurence2011 said:


> damn, always getting ahead of myself ha, oh well they *should have the strongest bid and fully deserve to host*


:yes:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*2014 Brazil
2018 Russia
2022 Qatar
2026 China or Portugal/Spain
2030 Uruguay/Argentina or United Kingdom*


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

FAAN said:


> *2014 Brazil*
> *2018 Russia*
> *2022 Qatar*
> *2026 China or Portugal/Spain*
> *2030 Uruguay/Argentina or United Kingdom*


No European or Asian country can host the 2026 World Cup because of the continental rotation rule.

For me is:

2026 USA
2030 Uruguay/Argentina


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

FAAN said:


> *2014 Brazil
> 2018 Russia
> 2022 Qatar
> 2026 China or Portugal/Spain
> 2030 Uruguay/Argentina or United Kingdom*


2026 will be for sure in Europe. Maybe UK, not sure about that. I think UK will be favorite after Italy/Germany/France already hosted recently and Spain may still be in crisis. some bids from Ukraine/Poland and Belgium/Netherlands may have a chance because of Euro, but I dont see any other country hosting it. It will be defenetly England (UK will be nicer).

China wont be ready, still lot to do, but they come stronger for 2034.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Just as a fact, before reaching Africa and Asia, the WC was like that:

30 - america
34 - europe
38 - europe
50 - america
54 - europe
58 - europe
62 - america
66 - europe
70 - america
74 - europe
78 - america
82 - europe
86 - america
90 - europe
94 - america
98 - europe
02 - asia
06 - europe
10 - africa
14 - america
18 - europe
22 - asia

should be:
26 - europe or africa
30 - america
34 - asia
38 - europe


----------



## SkyCA (Jul 30, 2008)

Uruguay-Argentina! :banana::cucumber::carrot: Great news!! :cheer::cheer:


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

TEBC said:


> 2026 will be for sure in Europe.


Impossible. No country can apply for a World Cup if its confederation was host in one of the two past editions. That's a FIFA rule.


----------



## prahovaploiesti (May 28, 2011)

michał_;88495712 said:


> Not mentioning that where exactly would you see 10-12 stadiums of 40k+ in Canada?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_stadiums_in_Canada

They have 2 60k+, 2 50k+ and 1 35k+ stadiums now.
That's 5 stadiums.
The bid is for 2026 or 2030 so there is time to build other stadiums.


----------



## Maty Imperial (Sep 7, 2010)

Ojala


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

If Argentina hosted a FIFA World Cup, some of the stadiums may have to be reconstructed just to meet modern requirements/regulations. For the 2014 FIFA World Cup, Brazil is building/redeveloping 12 football stadiums to be all-seater, and some of them will have corporate boxes. On the other hand, a majority of Argentina's major (30,000+ capacity) football stadiums are decades old and are not all-seaters. La Plata is the most modern football stadium in Argentina, but its capacity as an all-seater is only 36,000, 4,000 short of the minimum a stadium needs to host FIFA WC matches.

If Argentina did host a FIFA World Cup in the future, which cities would have their stadiums reconstructed and which cities would need brand-new stadiums? (Minimum 8 stadiums, maximum 10; in this fantasy bid, two venues are being saved for Uruguay.)


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

FIFA officialy received the bid today


----------



## Naipesky (Apr 29, 2007)

The bids are not coming too much in advance?


2030 is not exactly a near future. I cant predict anything of the world in this time.


Anyway, i suport the 100th back to Uruguai, and why not, also Argentina.


2026 is ok for China. FIFA want hosts with lots of money and few or malleable rules.


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

Naipesky said:


> The bids are not coming too much in advance?
> 
> 
> 2030 is not exactly a near future. I cant predict anything of the world in this time.
> ...


According to wikipedia, China have pulled out


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Pulled out of what? This is way to early to be putting in a bid!! Really silly,


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Naipesky said:


> The bids are not coming too much in advance?
> 
> 2030 is not exactly a near future. I cant predict anything of the world in this time.
> 
> ...


This is a special bid backed by FIFA, i think no one will bid against them like it happened for 2014


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

RobH said:


> Pulled out of what? This is way to early to be putting in a bid!! Really silly,


Withdrawn it's intention to bid, although I did see this a couple of weeks back and can't find the wiki page of it now.. it also had LOADS of other *potential* bidding nations of the world cup 2026, 2030 and 2034


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

Laurence2011 said:


> Withdrawn it's intention to bid, although I did see this a couple of weeks back and can't find the wiki page of it now.. it also had LOADS of other *potential* bidding nations of the world cup 2026, 2030 and 2034


slightly off topic but I found the wiki page regarding WC2026, I have no idea who made it or if it can be trusted, but take a look, still makes for some interesting reading.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:EBB/2026_FIFA_World_Cup


----------



## EdooGdl (Aug 28, 2009)

sorry, but Argentina and Uruguay doesen´t have good enough stadiums to organize a FIFA World Cup except one or two for Argenitna and no one for Uruguay. Argentina just had a huge chance to build modern stadiums or make deep renovations in the last Copa America and they didn`t do it. This is just fantasy.


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

good football countries... lack of infrastructure.. the stadiums are horrible except for La Plata and Maybe cordoba.. the rest are crap.. of course it is almost 20 years from now but i dont see how they can present a good bid. 
Plus if you consider insecurity with the barras braves (they are way more dangerous than any european group) it would be high risk considering argentina games.. imagine if they loose to brasil or uruguay... they will trash everything like they did in river plate stadium after River plate went to B..
FIFA must consider a lot of elements if they choose this countries...


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

i highly welcome ARG-URU offer to organize WC ! in october i was i brasil and went to both URU and PAR. incomparable. didn't have time to go to ARG (i just saw ARG in foz do iguacu, hahaha))))...) but i might go there next year. it's still a lot of time for both the countries improve/build stadiums, infrastructure. i hope your countries will get it ! i was also thinking about the other countries with the potential to host WC. as FIFA is placing stronger and stronger conditions, only big "animals" (and rich ones, of course...) are able to host. my list is the following - usa, mexico, brasil, argentina, sout africa, australia, japan, south korea, china, arab emirates, russia, france, italy, germany, england (or united kingdom in the wider range), spain. those countries, in my opinion, are able to host WC withou any other partner. maybe columbia, canada, venezula (depends on petrodolars and hugo's good will) too. the co-organization could be run by arg+uru, arg+chile (i know there are some problems between both the countries regarding the border in andes but i'm not sure), aus+nzl, jap+kor (it was well organized WC), esp+por, eng+sco+wal.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

^^

2030 Uruguay and Paraguay (mean same U&P-"guay") :lol:

Argentina would wait next 4years

2034 Argentina 

2050 Chile or Colombia??


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Laurence2011 said:


> slightly off topic but I found the wiki page regarding WC2026, I have no idea who made it or if it can be trusted, but take a look, still makes for some interesting reading.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:EBB/2026_FIFA_World_Cup


I think that Uruguay(/Argentina) 2030 unless catastrophic natural and/or politic events occur is already the winning bid to celebrate 100 years of the FWC!

Then, previous WCs will be played in Brazil (South America, so West), Russia (Eastern Europe) and Qatar (Middle East).

Thinking about 2026 I really like the Chinese purposal. If not China then I would think to an African country to host the WC but obviously not Egypt due to the vicinity to Qatar (geographically and culturally). I would rather prefer a subsaharan country but aside of South Africa again I don't know what's the best country. Nigeria has a too high crime rate and has the Islamic terrorism plague. A tri-nations Botswana/Namibia/Angola would provide some "good" economies but aside of Angola the other nations are not football developed. Senegal is too small and too poor for a WC. Maybe Cameroon but it would be an extreme choice too.


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

*...*

i doubt any other african country except south africa would be able to host wc, build stadiums, infrastracture, hotels.... i mean, for wc, yes, but what will happened with all those huge stadiums after the wc ? only if the stadiums would be removable and sold somewhere else. but i still doubt about it....



Fabri88 said:


> I think that Uruguay(/Argentina) 2030 unless catastrophic natural and/or politic events occur is already the winning bid to celebrate 100 years of the FWC!
> 
> Then, previous WCs will be played in Brazil (South America, so West), Russia (Eastern Europe) and Qatar (Middle East).
> 
> Thinking about 2026 I really like the Chinese purposal. If not China then I would think to an African country to host the WC but obviously not Egypt due to the vicinity to Qatar (geographically and culturally). I would rather prefer a subsaharan country but aside of South Africa again I don't know what's the best country. Nigeria has a too high crime rate and has the Islamic terrorism plague. A tri-nations Botswana/Namibia/Angola would provide some "good" economies but aside of Angola the other nations are not football developed. Senegal is too small and too poor for a WC. Maybe Cameroon but it would be an extreme choice too.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

EdooGdl said:


> sorry, but Argentina and Uruguay doesen´t have good enough stadiums to organize a FIFA World Cup except one or two for Argenitna and no one for Uruguay. Argentina just had a huge chance to build modern stadiums or make deep renovations in the last Copa America and they didn`t do it. This is just fantasy.


Brazil didnt have any good stadiums for 2014. You dont need to have previosly to be a host, just have to build it.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

vitacit said:


> i doubt any other african country except south africa would be able to host wc, build stadiums, infrastracture, hotels.... i mean, for wc, yes, but what will happened with all those huge stadiums after the wc ? only if the stadiums would be removable and sold somewhere else. but i still doubt about it....


Morroco can


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

TEBC said:


> Morroco can


was just about to say this, Morroco seem to really want the world cup having bidded for 1994, 1998, 2006, and 2010, I think they will be the next african nation to host.


----------



## EdooGdl (Aug 28, 2009)

TEBC said:


> Brazil didnt have any good stadiums for 2014. You dont need to have previosly to be a host, just have to build it.


Yes, but Brazil is the new ritch in the block. The macro economy of Argentina and Brazil are not at the same level. I know Arentina and Uruguay would build new stadiums but they must do the same in the last Copa America and Argentina didn´t do it. Argentina have a problem. The state doest´n do a good job building stadiums, like in the case of San Juan stadium, and the clubs neither does , like in the case of Libertadores de America stadium and even their best stadim (Ciudad de la Plata) take almost 13 years to finish it. The other problem is that the most of big stadiums are situated only in Buenos Aires and the other provinces have low population. Most of the argentinan clubs can´t afford a five star stadium, just look at River Plate and Boca Jrs stadiums, despite they are the ritches clubs in that country, and the bigger in America. Argentina and Uruguay needs to follow the model used in USA, Germany, Mexico, Turkey, Canada... etc to consist of let multinational corporation to inject money in the construction of world class stadiums.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

EdooGdl said:


> Yes, but Brazil is the new ritch in the block. The macro economy of Argentina and Brazil are not at the same level. I know Arentina and Uruguay would build new stadiums but they must do the same in the last Copa America and Argentina didn´t do it. Argentina have a problem. The state doest´n do a good job building stadiums, like in the case of San Juan stadium, and the clubs neither does , like in the case of Libertadores de America stadium and even their best stadim (Ciudad de la Plata) take almost 13 years to finish it. The other problem is that the most of big stadiums are situated only in Buenos Aires and the other provinces have low population. Most of the argentinan clubs can´t afford a five star stadium, just look at River Plate and Boca Jrs stadiums, despite they are the ritches clubs in that country, and the bigger in America. Argentina and Uruguay needs to follow the model used in USA, Germany, Mexico, Turkey, Canada... etc to consist of let multinational corporation to inject money in the construction of world class stadiums.


Brazil may be in a good economic position but Argentina and Uruguay has a better infrastructure than Brazil. Besides SP, Argentinean roads are better an Montevideos airport is better than any Brazilian stadium.

Copa America is a low class tornament that usually dont have moden stadiums as host


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Laurence2011 said:


> was just about to say this, Morroco seem to really want the world cup having bidded for 1994, 1998, 2006, and 2010, I think they will be the next african nation to host.


Yes but I also think that no FWC will be played in Africa before 2040s

2006 Europe
2010 Africa
2014 South America
2018 Europe
2022 Asia (West)
2026 Europe or Asia (East)
2030 South America
2034 Asia (East) or Europe
2038 North America
2042 Europe or Africa
2046 Africa or Europe

* In Asia (East) is included Australia too.


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

If Argentina/Uruguay would be the choice, what do you think about putting the town of Ushuaia in the list?

It would be freaking amazing to see some FWC matches played in the southernmost town in the world!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Fabri88 said:


> If Argentina/Uruguay would be the choice, what do you think about putting the town of Ushuaia in the list?
> 
> It would be freaking amazing to see some FWC matches played in the southernmost town in the world!


Never going to happen, Ushuaia is too cold and the games are played duing the winter. The confirmed cities for sure:

Buenos Aires
Cordoba
Mendoza
Rosario
Montevideo

Maybe:
Maldonado
Rivera
Paysandu
Salto
Salta
San juan
La Plata
Santa Fe
Mar del plata


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

Fabri88 said:


> Yes but I also think that no FWC will be played in Africa before 2040s
> 
> 2006 Europe
> 2010 Africa
> ...


You have to take into consideration the current FIFA rules where a confederation which hosted the world cup can't bid again for the next two editions. So in 2026 may not be in Europe. As South America will wait until 2030, then it's almost certain that will be in North America (probably USA). That's why don't think 2030 is guaranteed in South America. The world cup will be a long time away from Europe and european countries will be free to bid.

My bet:

2018 Europe
2022 Asia
2026 North America
2030 South America (or Europe)
2034 Europe (or South America)
2038 Africa or Asia


----------



## fabri421 (Feb 11, 2010)

TEBC said:


> Never going to happen, Ushuaia is too cold and the games are played duing the winter. The confirmed cities for sure:
> 
> Buenos Aires
> Cordoba
> ...


La plata has no new stadium? I think that this town must be in the top list


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

TEBC said:


> Brazil may be in a good economic position but Argentina and Uruguay has a better infrastructure than Brazil. Besides SP, Argentinean roads are better an Montevideos airport is better than any Brazilian stadium.
> 
> Copa America is a low class tornament that usually dont have moden stadiums as host


But the Copa America had been improving and the edition of Venezuela had a good level, with eight good stadiums. The minimum expected from Argentina was that at least the level was maintained, but what happened was a step back. And they didn't want this because Brazil would host the next edition. It was not good for their image. And yes, the economic factor has much weight. You as brazilian is seeing how FIFA increased their demands compared to 2010. The Maracanã will cost 1 billion, Corinthians Arena will cost 1 billion and other stadiums also had their costs raised. Honestly I cheer so much for another world cup here in South America but I see this bid from our dear neighbors as distant a dream.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

I disagree, copa america in venezuela eas chaotic, held in unfinished stadiums


----------



## Naipesky (Apr 29, 2007)

^^
^^

_"but I see this bid from our dear neighbors as distant a dream"_

Haha, but as i said before, 2030 is enough distant. :tongue3:


1 - Time enough to build any infrastructure (besides the stadiuns, to be made just after the aproval)

2 - Time enough to football market turn richer and stadiun paralel business (like shows) turn greater. (Even if today both are big enough in Argentina).

*3 - Time enough to both countries have disposal to expend billions of money (even if by external loans). Money never was and never will be a problem, but the disposal of the goverment and electorate.*

4 - The confed rotation, even if considered so seriously until there, also dont forbid the bid:

2006 Europe Confed
2010 Africa Confed
2014 South America Confed
2018 Europe Confed
2022 Asia Confed
*2026 Africa or North America Confed (but not Asia, if China dont concern and dont pay for change it)*
2030 South America Confed
2034 Europe Confed
2038 Africa or North America Confed according 2026.
and go on, if there inst any new world war.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

would you guys like a WC Final at Birds nestW


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

TEBC said:


> would you guys like a WC Final at Birds nestW


I think it'd be a good venue, large capacity, but what's the view of the pitch like?


----------



## missioneiro (Sep 18, 2008)

I approve 2030 in Uruguay 100 years from WC, from where it begun


----------



## EdooGdl (Aug 28, 2009)

Bezzi said:


> But the Copa America had been improving and the edition of Venezuela had a good level, with eight good stadiums. The minimum expected from Argentina was that at least the level was maintained, but what happened was a step back. And they didn't want this because Brazil would host the next edition. It was not good for their image. And yes, the economic factor has much weight. You as brazilian is seeing how FIFA increased their demands compared to 2010. The Maracanã will cost 1 billion, Corinthians Arena will cost 1 billion and other stadiums also had their costs raised. Honestly I cheer so much for another world cup here in South America but I see this bid from our dear neighbors as distant a dream.


Yes. Even Colombia do a better work by far improving stadiums for the las U20 World Cup. And this tournament its have a low level than Copa America.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

EdooGdl said:


> Yes. Even Colombia do a better work by far improving stadiums for the las U20 World Cup. And this tournament its have a low level than Copa America.


I disagree, FIFA U20 WC has a high standard than copa america, it must fits tu FIFA rules.


----------



## Alanzeh (Nov 16, 2011)

For me these should be the stadiums of, if come true, the World Cup 2030 in Argentina / Uruguay :
REPUBLICA ORIENTEAL DE URUGUAY :
Centenário
New Peñarol Stadium or The Gran Parque Central
Rivera
Punta del Leste ( new )
ARGENTINA:
Monumental de Nuñez
La bombonera* or Stadium José Amalfitani
Libertadores de América or El Cilindro
Gigante de Arroyito or Parque Independência
Ciudad del Plata
Malvinas Argentinas

*I don't have any ideal about what is going to be with La bombonera, I don't know if Boca Juniors will buy the houses around the stadium or they will move to Casa Amarilla, anyway this legendary stadium ( or a new one ) should be in the WC


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Naipesky said:


> ^^
> ^^
> 
> _"but I see this bid from our dear neighbors as distant a dream"_
> ...


2026 : no bid of Europe and Asia
2030 : no bid of Asia 


I explained that in french : 


*For 2026, it can not be an Asian country because they organize in 2022 in Qatar and a European country because there is Russia in 2018.*

That leaves the possibility that the CONCACAF (North Am), the COMNEBOL (Am-South), Oceania (Australia fortunately joined to Asia) and Africa.

*FIFA TV rights sold 2 WC*. 2002 (Japan, Korea) -2006 (Germany), 2010 (South Africa) -2014 (Brazil), 2018 (Russia) -2022 (Qatar), *2026-2030*. *We know that European TVs are paying more for these rights. *Therefore, the FIFA smart and greedy as it is,* not let two cuts on the worlds take place outside timezones European countries*. That's why all these chances Africa and Morocco in particular for 2026.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

missioneiro said:


> I approve 2030 in Uruguay 100 years from WC, from where it begun


Everybody sayed same thing for Olympic Games 1996 and Athens. Finally Atlanta host it.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Gadiri said:


> Everybody sayed same thing for Olympic Games 1996 and Athens. Finally Atlanta host it.


But FIFA is different from the IOC its a few members that decided it and nlatter already suported


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Gadiri said:


> 2026 : no bid of Europe and Asia
> 2030 : no bid of Asia
> 
> I explained that in french :
> ...


The rotation sistem is over after Qatar. Technically any country can bid for 2026


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Stadiums of 2011 Copa America - ARGENTINA 




Gadiri said:


> *Présentation succinte des stades*
> 
> 
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copa_América_2011





Gadiri said:


> *Présentation détaillée*
> 
> *Buenos Aires , Estadio Antonio Vespucio Liberti , 57,921 , 1938*
> 
> ...





Gadiri said:


> *Cordoba , Estadio Mario Alberto Kempes , 55,144 , 1978*
> 
> Un 2ème niveau avec sa toiture, a récemment été ajoutée à la tribune en face de la présidentielle. La capacité dans les virages a aussi été augmenté.





Gadiri said:


> *Mendoza , Estadio Mundialista Malvinas Argentinas , 40,268 , 1978.*





Gadiri said:


> *La Plata , Estadio Ciudad de La Plata 53,000 (36,000 seats) , 2003*
> 
> 
> Le stade a été inauguré en 2003. Pour la Copa America il a été décidé de lui rajouter un toit.
> ...





Gadiri said:


> *Santa Fe , Estadio Brigadier General Estanislao López , 33,548 , 1946*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gadiri said:


> *San Juan , Estadio del Bicentenario , 25,286 , 2011*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gadiri said:


> *San Salvador de Jujuy , Estadio 23 de Agosto , 23,000 , 1973.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gadiri said:


> *Salta , Estadio Padre Ernesto Martearena , 20,408 , 2001*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Others stadium that didn't host Copa 2011 : 



Gadiri said:


> C'est dommage de n'avoir qu'1 seul stade à Buenos Aires sur les 8 de la compétition.
> 
> En plus il y a le choix entre ces stades :
> 
> ...


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

It is recently reported that South East Asian Countries want to co-host 2030 World Cup


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

can you imagine the distance between them?


----------



## SWN2011 (Jul 24, 2011)

adeaide said:


> It is recently reported that South East Asian Countries want to co-host 2030 World Cup


for me will be a very strange this kind of event being hosted by multiples countries.


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

George_D said:


> can you imagine the distance between them?


Will not be greater than the distances between the brazilian venues.


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

SWN2011 said:


> for me will be a very strange this kind of event being hosted by multiples countries.


How would the classification of the host country? Only 22 places for the rest of the world? And the organizing committee? Would be conflicts of interest and disagreements. This bid is unfeasible.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

adeaide said:


> It is recently reported that South East Asian Countries want to co-host 2030 World Cup


Never! Asian cup was a disaster...


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Bezzi said:


> How would the classification of the host country? Only 22 places for the rest of the world? And the organizing committee? Would be conflicts of interest and disagreements. This bid is unfeasible.


I would assume that the lone spot would be based on some sort of preliminary competition between the "host" nations.

They compete against each other with the winner representing South East Asia at the World Cup.

That being said, Myanmar (possibly), Cambodia (possibly), Laos (possibly) and The Philippines will need to build new 40,000 seater venues.

Myanmar has possible venues in various cities which could be modernized.
Cambodia's Olympic Stadium could be modernized to 50,000.
Lao's modern national stadium is unlikely to see beyond it's 10,000 capacity.

Brunei has a 30,000 seater stadium that could be expanded.
Singapore is currently building it's 50,000 seater national stadium.
Thailand has a 65,000 seater venue.
Vietnam will use Hanoi's My Dinh Stadium at 40,000, possibly upgraded for the Asian Games.
Indonesia has Jakarta and possibly another city.
Malaysia has Kuala Lumpur and another city.

Which brings us 12 potential cities. Indonesia and Malaysia might be offering more cities to serve as it's 2nd venue.

All this being said, let them bid! At the very least it offers Manila a major stadium, based on my analysis, one of 2 cities lacking a suitable venue (or an old one which could be upgraded).


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Bidding is good, because it gives countries motivation to start investing in sports infrastructure. At the same time bidding doesn't involve any commitments. 

Realistically though I don't think there will ever be a WC hosted in more than three countries, and those countries will need to be decent footballing countries (if they are poorer then a maximum of two will be admitted IMO).


----------



## Matheus Oliveira (Nov 6, 2011)

Uruguay and Argentina? Are you guys joking?

Will be only Montevideo and Buenos Aires as host? And the others too far from that axis? So much injust!!!


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

I remember that after WC 2002 in Japan-Korea Blatter was not enthousiastic. He sayed :"We organized 1 WC with cost of 2 WC". I didn't know if he only talked about the 20 stadiums used (10 pear country).


----------



## Maty Imperial (Sep 7, 2010)

adeaide said:


> It is recently reported that South East Asian Countries want to co-host 2030 World Cup


Bue...


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Gadiri said:


> I remember that after WC 2002 in Japan-Korea Blatter was not enthousiastic. He sayed :"We organized 1 WC with cost of 2 WC". I didn't know if he only talked about the 20 stadiums used (10 pear country).


He must have. South Korea and Japan were already bidding as individuals for that event, each bid was very good and somewhere along the lines (I think it was a compromise) each bid committee joined together to host the World Cup.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

adeaide said:


> It is recently reported that South East Asian Countries want to co-host 2030 World Cup


10 SEA (South East Asian) vs 10 SA (South American)

countries south east asian??

No!! 

South American Countries want to co-host 2030 FIFA WC !! 










Myanmar vs Venezuela
Thailand vs Colombia
Cambodia vs Bolivia
Loas vs Ecuador
Vietnam vs Brazil
Malaysia vs Argentina
Singapore vs Chile
Indonesia vs Uruguay
the Philippines vs Peru
Brunei vs Paraguay

:lol:


----------



## Alanzeh (Nov 16, 2011)

*Vietnam vs Brazil
Malaysia vs Argentina
Indonesia vs Uruguay*

Bullying


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

Now you guys make fun about this countries but you never know what they will do OR how they will be in 10 years from today...


Just same as what happen when QATAR bid for the 2022 WC, every one was making fun about it here in this forum and in the news paper, but no one expected or imagine that it is the the strongest financially, politically, and econimaically...

What Qatar said to Fifa: Thank you we dont need the 80 M which is for the development and staduims, we are not in needs for Fifa money, maybe this countries will do the same and will do more who knows.

And btw Fifa is planning to make all the 208 countries members to vote for WC 2026 and 2030, and if that happen it means that this countries got a big chance to win and organise the WC on their lands


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

> Just same as what happen when QATAR bid for the 2022 WC, every one was making fun about it here in this forum and in the news paper, but no one expected or imagine that it is the the strongest financially, politically, and econimaically...


Why should the economic and political strength of Qatar be a surprise to anyone? You're wrong. Those aspects were never in question.

The concerns about Qatar 2022 centred on the bid process, on temperature, on fan experience, on home nation support, on the deservedness of a non-qualifier to host the World Cup, on labour practices and on legacy. And these concerns are still very much there. And we've got another one added to the list now as well, since FIFA can't decide when they want to host the tournament and are arguing amongst themselves!

Qatar 22 is not a blueprint for anything right now. It remains to be seen whether it will become one.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

i know more than you MR RobH

and i am well knowing why and what the goverment did from HH the Emire till us so please talk about what you only know, if you dont know anything dont cereate information from your head

Thank you


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

logo beautiful and nice


----------



## Alanzeh (Nov 16, 2011)

love-qatar said:


> Now you guys make fun about this countries but you never know what they will do OR how they will be in 10 years from today...
> 
> 
> Just same as what happen when QATAR bid for the 2022 WC, every one was making fun about it here in this forum and in the news paper, but no one expected or imagine that it is the the strongest financially, politically, and econimaically...
> ...


I think that no one should be surprised about the Qatar economic progress, it democracy and the money to host an great World Cup. Watar have the Oil money, have an decent democracy ( Al Jazeera is an nice communication channel ) and has the desire to be an developed country. Differently of theses countries like Indonesia and Vietnam for example, which atract the companies because of the slavery work, and ( in the Indonesian case) have some terrorist groups that can blur the image of the event. Just remember than some years ago Manchester United went to Indonesia and had an terrorist attack on the hotel. Anyway, D do not extend on this subject.
By the way the fun wasn't about the infrastructure or ability to host the event, was fun about the football perfomance of these countries


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

^^ I agree with everything you said

i just dont like when people make fun about other countries, because i would like them to fix the problems on their countires first and then get busy with others

 Thanks a lot


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

I've a question. Will the WC 2030 awarded during Sepp Blatter's lifetime?
I guess he would like it to expand his influence till the end of the 21st century.

Any proposals for the WC's 2040-2098?


----------



## Alanzeh (Nov 16, 2011)

love-qatar said:


> ^^ I agree with everything you said
> 
> i just dont like when people make fun about other countries, because i would like them to fix the problems on their countires first and then get busy with others
> 
> Thanks a lot


No problem ;D


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

GEwinnen said:


> I've a question. Will the WC 2030 awarded during Sepp Blatter's lifetime?
> I guess he would like it to expand his influence till the end of the 21st century.
> 
> Any proposals for the WC's 2040-2098?


that's a big timescale hahah... 

Anyway;

2042 Italy
2046 Chile
2050 Mexico
2054 China
2058 Morocco
2062 USA
2066 Spain
2070 Australia
2074 Equador+Peru
2078 South Africa
2082 Sweden
2086 India
2090 Colombia
2094 Haiti+Dominican Republic
2098 United Korea


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

^^

wrong !! 2042 every 4years


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> ^^
> 
> wrong !! 2042 every 4years


ah yes


----------



## fabri421 (Feb 11, 2010)

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> logo beautiful and nice


Like this logo:cheers:


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

fabri421 said:


> Like this logo:cheers:


Me too


----------



## pachecohv (Oct 23, 2009)

anref2001 said:


> ok but in Tucuman you have great empanadas!!!!:banana::banana::banana::banana:


Jose Fierro stadium!!! :nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## chibimatty (Oct 6, 2010)

I still think Chile and Paraguay would have made an interesting joint World Cup with Uruguay. I've always liked the idea that joint-bids should involve countries that wouldn't be able to host it on their own. Argentina could do it by themselves as we all know they can, so it would have been nice to see other South American countries get a chance at the 100 year celebration. I think Colombia would be the only other South American country which could host it themselves, outside of the "Big Two," so that leaves Bolivia, Chile, Uruguay, Ecuador, Peru, Paraguay, Venezuela as potential CONMEBOL joint-bidders if they ever wanted to host the World Cup. I think it's a bit of a shame someone else wasn't utilised for the 2030 bid. 

It'll still be a class event, but with FIFA throwing out their criteria, maybe cities like Buenos Aires or London could consider hosting the entire event themselves. Would that rub FIFA's nose in it?!


----------



## clorinda (Nov 8, 2012)

chibimatty said:


> I still think Chile and Paraguay would have made an interesting joint World Cup with Uruguay. I've always liked the idea that joint-bids should involve countries that wouldn't be able to host it on their own. Argentina could do it by themselves as we all know they can, so it would have been nice to see other South American countries get a chance at the 100 year celebration. I think Colombia would be the only other South American country which could host it themselves, outside of the "Big Two," so that leaves Bolivia, Chile, Uruguay, Ecuador, Peru, Paraguay, Venezuela as potential CONMEBOL joint-bidders if they ever wanted to host the World Cup. I think it's a bit of a shame someone else wasn't utilised for the 2030 bid.
> 
> It'll still be a class event, but with FIFA throwing out their criteria, maybe cities like Buenos Aires or London could consider hosting the entire event themselves. Would that rub FIFA's nose in it?!


have you looked at a map? uruguay only share borders with argentina and brazil, also chile is too far away


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

clorinda said:


> have you looked at a map? uruguay only share borders with argentina and brazil, also chile is too far away


Japan and south korea don't share a border


----------



## clorinda (Nov 8, 2012)

Laurence2011 said:


> Japan and south korea don't share a border


but those are islands, and they are really close


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

George_D said:


> can you imagine the distance between them?


No more than Boston → Los Angeles for USA 94!


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

adeaide said:


> It is recently reported that South East Asian Countries want to co-host 2030 World Cup


Great idea but obviously such amount of nations cannot be automatically qualified, expecially because their football level is very poor.

Anyway, 2030 FWC in my opinion MUST be played in Uruguay and in order to build up a strong bid, Argentina.

In my opinion they could also include Chile for an amazing three-nations South American bid as Chile is the only South American country to have hosted a World Cup after Brazil, Uruguay and Argentina.

PS: since when the island of Hainan has been annected to Vietnam? Chinese people outraged!:lol:


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

TEBC said:


> Never! Asian cup was a disaster...


What did happen in 2007 Asian Cup?


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Bidding is good, because it gives countries motivation to start investing in sports infrastructure. At the same time bidding doesn't involve any commitments.
> 
> Realistically though I don't think there will ever be a WC hosted in more than three countries, *and those countries will need to be decent footballing countries* (if they are poorer then a maximum of two will be admitted IMO).


Do you mean decent footballing countries like Qatari dream team?


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Laurence2011 said:


> that's a big timescale hahah...
> 
> Anyway;
> 
> ...


Italy has only 3 decent stadiums. I think that the most probable new FWC hosted by Italy will be another Italia (20)90!

By the way: 94 and 98 bidding are really extreme ones! My compliments for the fantasy!

Haiti is the poorest American country, they never developed in more than two centuries of independece: will they succeed in the next 80 years? let's hope so! 

United Korea could, on the other hand, be the richest Far East Asian country in 2098 as SoKo is already the country with the highest GDP per capita of Asia (Middle East excluded)!


----------



## chibimatty (Oct 6, 2010)

clorinda said:


> have you looked at a map? uruguay only share borders with argentina and brazil


Yes I've looked at a map, what does it matter whose border they share? No-one says they have to connected by borders.



clorinda said:


> also chile is too far away


No it's not. Perth to Sydney is far. What about USA '94? Try Los Angeles or San Francisco to Boston/Miami/New York City.



clorinda said:


> but those are islands, and they are really close


No, Korea is not an island, it's a part of a peninsula. Japan is also not an island, it's an archipelago. The distance from Oita in the south of Japan and Sapporo in the north is roughly the same as from Santiago de Chile to Asuncion

Have YOU looked at a map?


----------



## juan.83 (Jan 7, 2011)

Chimbanha said:


> Uruguay is not as rich, non-democratic or megalomaniac as Qatar.
> 
> Besides, using that brilliant argument one could make a case for a whole World Cup in El Salvador.


We all know that uruguay is not rich as qatar but non-democratic? you are wrong have a look at this 
http://en.mercopress.com/2010/12/17/uruguay-only-full-democracy-in-south-america-ranks-21-world-wide


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

JoakoLC said:


> You must be joking.


Why?


----------



## Chimbanha (Aug 21, 2009)

juan.83 said:


> We all know that uruguay is not rich as qatar but non-democratic? you are wrong have a look at this
> http://en.mercopress.com/2010/12/17/uruguay-only-full-democracy-in-south-america-ranks-21-world-wide


That's exactly what I said. I said "Uruguay is not [...] non-democratic [...]" = "Uruguay is democratic".


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I was thinking about this: If Argentina/Uruguay were awarded the hosting rights to the 2030 FIFA WC, would a huge new stadium (capacity of 80,000+) be built in Buenos Aires for the WC's final match? (if there was space for such as stadium in Buenos Aires.)


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Jim856796 said:


> I was thinking about this: If Argentina/Uruguay were awarded the hosting rights to the 2030 FIFA WC, would a huge new stadium (capacity of 80,000+) be built in Buenos Aires for the WC's final match? (if there was space for such as stadium in Buenos Aires.)


no, probably they would redevelop Monumetal de Nuñez. Buenos Aires doesnt need a new public stadium, the new one is in La Plata and is not huge enough or a WC final


----------



## anref2001 (May 7, 2007)

vitaming said:


> Venues would surely be:
> 
> BA x2
> La Plata
> ...


Salta out, Mar del Plata or Neuquen in


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

TEBC said:


> no, probably they would redevelop Monumetal de Nuñez. Buenos Aires doesnt need a new public stadium, the new one is in La Plata and is not huge enough or a WC final


There is no way that Argentina/Uruguay are gonna have an over-80,000-seat stadium for the WC final, that capacity would probably be too much for Argentina or Uruguay. Plus, it would be impossible to expand the Monumental de Nunez Stadium to an over 80,000 all-seated capacity. The most it's gonna get is around 70,000 with conversion to a football-only format. And Montevideo's Centenario Stadium is probably going to be at that same level as well if that gets redeveloped.


----------



## K-beza (Jul 8, 2011)

TEBC said:


> no, probably they would redevelop Monumetal de Nuñez. Buenos Aires doesnt need a new public stadium, the new one is in La Plata and is not huge enough or a WC final


Yes, It's posible, TEBC, if they think in a multipurpose stadium, ready for football, rugby, concerts, and other shows. It's possible and it needs agreements betwen the clubs of BA and goverments. But if not, they may think for a new staduim for CA Boca Juniors o CA River Plate.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by vitaming
> Venues would surely be:
> 
> ...


No way for two venues in BA city! It's not democratic! And a venue in La Plata will count as 3rd venue because it's on the same metropolitan area of BA, so 3 venues on BA metro area I'ts not equality. But, being realistic, BA province will push hard for La Plata stadium.


----------



## K-beza (Jul 8, 2011)

anref2001 said:


> Salta out, Mar del Plata or Neuquen in



Salta can be an alternative for Tucumán. I agree for Mar del Plata. But Neuquén has a complicated weather on winter. You can have a cold, dry and sunny or cloudy day but then you can suffer a very cold, dusty and strong wind day. The wind it's a problem, enough for be annoying. You can think in a roofed stadium, but what about the alternatives, the city atractions for the fans? It's a challenge for the city resolve this problems. BariIoche it's an option because it's more touristic than Neuquén, with snow and, ski facilities and many options in the city, but it's smaller, it will need a stadium with downsize option after a World Cup. I would like Nequén or Bariloche or Comodoro Rivadavia but there are these issues for resolve first.


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

> *FIFA wants Argentina and Uruguay to organize the 2030 World Cup according to Grondona*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See more at: conmebol.com​


----------



## Alan_MXC (Jul 7, 2009)

final match will be played at montevideo

1930-2030


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

Alan_MXC said:


> final match will be played at montevideo
> 
> 1930-2030


Thats the only fair outcome, as 85%+ of the tournament will be played in Argentina. Have Uruguay in Group A so that Montevideo can open the tournament, and then Argentina can play in Buenos Aires for their opener during the first round matches.


----------



## Kjello0 (May 1, 2009)

5portsF4n said:


> Thats the only fair outcome, as 85%+ of the tournament will be played in Argentina.


No it won't. They won't get the tournament with Uruguay only hosting 15 % of the matches. Uruguay will have to host at least 4 venues of a total 10/11 venues. Or 5 out of a total 12 venues. That means at least 35 % of the venues. And probably hosting minimum 40 % of the matches.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

Kjello0 said:


> No it won't. They won't get the tournament with Uruguay only hosting 15 % of the matches. Uruguay will have to host at least 4 venues of a total 10/11 venues. Or 5 out of a total 12 venues. That means at least 35 % of the venues. And probably hosting minimum 40 % of the matches.


This isnt Japan and Korea. Its a country of 40m and a country (city really) of 3 million. Theres simply no way Uruguay/Montevideo is going to host 40% of the matches.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Tell that to Qatar...


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

http://www.elobservador.com.uy/noticia/255120/planes-para-el-retorno-a-la-gloria/


----------



## juan.83 (Jan 7, 2011)

Is that the new centenario?


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

juan.83 said:


> Is that the new centenario?


yes, but i think its just an non oficial render


----------



## Patryk (Mar 10, 2007)

I like both countries and I'm sure that the championship will be unique... I plan to travel to South America and this region of the world for me is very interesting as well is related to my studies


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

I imagine that as for Doha, with 6 stadiums for Qatar 2022, Montevideo would have 3-4 stadiums for the Argentina-Uruguay 2030. I Imagine something like this:

URUGUAY:

Montevideo
*Estadio Centenario* (refurbished) - 80.000 (maybe with some temporary seats)
*Estadio Charrua* (refurbished) - 50.000 (a multisports arena with temporary seats to decrease to 25.000 after WC)
*Estadio Gran Parque Central* (refurbished) - 40.000 (with temporary seats to decrease to 20.000 after WC)
*Bay Stadium* (new stadium) - 60.000 (a new stadium on the other side of the bay, planned to become an athletics stadium with a track after the WC with capacity to around 45.000, a stadium to host athletics events and multisports events as south american games, panamerican games... and to become uruguayan national athletics training center, a good place for music festivals too on the bayside)

Maldonado-Punta
*Estadio Domingo Burgueño* (refurbished) - 45.000


ARGENTINA

Buenos Aires
*Estadio Monumental* (refurbished) - 70.000

La Plata
*Estadio Ciudad de La Plata* (small works) - 53.000

Córdoba
*Estadio Alberto Kempes* (refurbished) - 70.000 (with movable stand alike Stade de France: 70.000 football layout, 60.000 athletics layout)

Mar del Plata
*Estadio José Maria Minella* (refurbished) - 45.000 

Rosario
*Estadio Gigante de Arroyito* (refurbished) - 42.000


As it is the centennial of URUGUAY 1930, I believe Uruguay would have even the opening as the final. But then Argentina would get both semifinals. Opening and final in Estadio Centenario (Centennial Stadium), semifinals in Buenos Aires and Córdoba. Third place match could be in La Plata. And Argentina would host all the matches their national team could play except the final. While Uruguay would have to go to Argentina to semifinal.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Kjello0 said:


> *$12 billion on stadiums? Are you nuts?*
> 
> Uruguay will host 4/5 stadiums. You think it will cost $2,4-3 billions per stadium? Even Wembley stadium had a cost of $1,2 billion. And that was including tearing down the old stadium.
> 
> ...


I meant an overall figure which includes infrastructure, such as airport upgrades, road upgrades, support and media villages and so forth. As well as some government funded hotels, much of it will be private sector based.

Part of this cost will come from the private sector, as well as TV rights and so forth. Say 2 billion or so. 

Rivera doesn't need a new stadium, you can use the existing one in an expanded capacity.

You give a new stadium to Paysandú, which is similar in current population and infrastructure to Rivera. That city too can benefit in infrastructure works.


----------



## alejo25 (Nov 17, 2006)

This bid does not have a great future if the Argentinian side keeps seen their Uruguayan counter parts as not equals. Come on you guys, you need to share the fun!!!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

alejo25 said:


> This bid does not have a great future if the Argentinian side keeps seen their Uruguayan counter parts as not equals. Come on you guys, you need to share the fun!!!


but they are not equals. Argentina has 40mi while Uruguay only 3mi so, the fun should be share proportionaly


----------



## vitaming (Oct 5, 2011)

TEBC said:


> but they are not equals. Argentina has 40mi while Uruguay only 3mi so, the fun should be share proportionaly


Also the Buenos Aires metro area itself has an estimated GDP seven times that of Uruguay ($348bn vs 46bn).


----------



## Kjello0 (May 1, 2009)

TEBC said:


> but they are not equals. Argentina has 40mi while Uruguay only 3mi so, the fun should be share proportionaly


Was Euro 2000, WC 2002, Euro 2008 or Euro 2012 divided proportionally?
The answer is a single no.
In all cases number of venues was equal. While the number of matches was split in half. With the larger country getting the extra match in the case of the Euros.

Netherlands hosted 16 matches. Belgium hosted 15. Proportionally Netherlands would have hosted 19 matches and Belgium 12.

Japan hosted 32 matches. South Korea hosted 32 matches. Proportionally Japan would have hosted 47 matches and South Korea 17 matches.

Euro 2008 was actually proportional with Austria hosting 16 matches and Switzerland hosting 15. But as you might see, the Euros can't be divided equally between two countries with it's 31 matches.

Ukraine hosted 16 matches and Poland hosted 15 matches. Proportionally Ukraine would have host 17 and Poland 14.

What you're suggesting is actually Uruguay only hosting 5 matches. And Argentina the remaining 59 matches. Which also imply Centenario being the only stadium in Uruguay. And the remaining 9-11 venues in Argentina.

That will in no way be accepted by FIFA. Uruguay have to host 4/10, 5/11 or 5/12 venues.
And having 40-45 % of the venues. Uruguay will probably host between 45 and 50 % of the matches.

Actually I won't be surprised if FIFA demand that Uruguay host half of the venues, and half of the matches.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Kjello0 said:


> Was Euro 2000, WC 2002, Euro 2008 or Euro 2012 divided proportionally?
> The answer is a single no.
> In all cases number of venues was equal. While the number of matches was split in half. With the larger country getting the extra match in the case of the Euros.
> 
> ...


Euro is no WC. You need tio understand Uruguay cant and doesnt want to have half of the matches. They cant afford it, simply as that and FIFA will accept it if they want the country that first host it to host it again. You cant compare Uruguay with any of those countries that hosted an Euro, the close you can do it is with Portugual what was a bad choice, since most of the stadiums now is a burden and white elephants. 

I never said Uruguay should host 5 matches. What I defend is that the country has only 3 stadiums. 2 in Montevideo and one in Maldonado. Thats all they can do it. FIFA needs international airports, and Uruguay only have one. FIFA need hotels, and Montevideo and Punta are the only places where you can find it. Uruguay with 3 stadiums can host 16 matches:

Maldonado: 4 matches + R16
Montevideo: 4 matches + QF
Centenario: 4 matches + R8 + Final

That´s quite a lot for Uruguay.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

BTW:

Euro 2000:

Amsterdam: 800mi
Rotterdam: 600mi
Eidehoven: 220mi
Arnhem: 150mi

Brussels: 1000mi
Bruge:120mi
Liege:200mi
Charleroi:200mi

Euro 2008

Vienna: 1800
Klagenfurt: 90
Salzburg: 150
Innsbruck: 120
Geneva: 200
Basel: 170
Berna: 140
Zurich: 400

Euro 2012

Warsaw: 1800
Gdansk: 460
Wroclaw: 630
Poznan: 550
Kiev: 2600
Donestk: 980
Karkiv: 1500
Liviv: 700

Uruguai/Argentina

Buenos Aires: 3000
Cordoba: 1370
*Montevideo: 1300*
Rosario 1200
Mendoza 890
Tucuman 790
La Plata 740
Mar del Plata 600
Salta 500
Santa Fe 490
San Juan 450
Resistencia 380
Santiago 360
Corrientes 350
and the lists go on with more 54 argentinean cities before the second urugaian largest city: Salto 104

Can you see the difference? In the examples that you said the cities have almost the same population between both countries. In Argentina with Uruguay thats impossible. And in those exemples only one city had less than 100 habs, and we are talking about a smaller event than a WC. I know we should consider also the metropolian area surround it, but even there Uruguay second largest has only 300 which is still smaller than the 15 biggest argentiean largest cities.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

It is the same as organizing a WC in England/Ireland and ask Ireland to host half of the matches


----------



## LeooAlvarez (May 6, 2010)

The Mario Alberto Kempes stadium was remodeled for the America Cup, and it can be expanded to upgrade his capacity.

The Monumental "Antonio Vespusio Liberti" and the Bombonera "Alberto J. Armando" are fully capacity and it cant be increased, so its imposible to raise their capacity to 80.000 spec.

In Buenos Aires, its very difficult to build a new stadium with the capacity of 80.000 due the traffic and dimensions.

San Lorenzo de Almagro, will make a new stadium and it will have only 50.000 spec (Due the dimensions of terrain), when the current stadium its 45.000.

Sorry my bad english


----------



## 645577 (Jun 22, 2010)

Please get known.


River Plate stadium is getting more capacity for the 2018 YOG, so there's chances to have 80.000 seats for sure.


----------



## alejo25 (Nov 17, 2006)

TEBC said:


> but they are not equals. Argentina has 40mi while Uruguay only 3mi so, the fun should be share proportionaly


But at the same time the chance for them to host the WC is only because of Uruguay and this very fact is just enough to make them equal.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

TEBC said:


> It is the same as organizing a WC in England/Ireland and ask Ireland to host half of the matches


Well England can host alone, so why would it need to team up with Ireland?

Ireland could theoretically host it alone, as it has some excellent GAA stadiums but that's your problem right there. Any new venues and upgrades to existing ones would be excellent for the GAA, but their stubbornness (until somewhat recently with Croke Park) in not permitting Irish sports being played in their grounds will work against any Irish bid.

Should Ireland host, it must work out the deal with the GAA (which imo will get the better deal) and could team up with Northern Ireland (in not necessarily hosting matches, but being the location of the draw and maybe an exhibition match or 2).

But of course this is the wrong thread to talk about such things.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Lord David said:


> Well England can host alone, so why would it need to team up with Ireland?
> 
> Ireland could theoretically host it alone, as it has some excellent GAA stadiums but that's your problem right there. Any new venues and upgrades to existing ones would be excellent for the GAA, but their stubbornness (until somewhat recently with Croke Park) in not permitting Irish sports being played in their grounds will work against any Irish bid.
> 
> ...


Argentina also can host it alone. and I dont think Ireland would ever be able to host it alone.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

Lord David said:


> Well England can host alone, so why would it need to team up with Ireland?
> 
> Ireland could theoretically host it alone, as it has some excellent GAA stadiums but that's your problem right there. Any new venues and upgrades to existing ones would be excellent for the GAA, but their stubbornness (until somewhat recently with Croke Park) in not permitting Irish sports being played in their grounds will work against any Irish bid.
> 
> ...


So England could host it alone, but Argentina apparently cant do without Uruguay? :lol:


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

It is simple. Argentina could try an application alone, but this is why they accept sharing with Uruguay:

Uruguay alone: No chance
Argentina alone: Some chances
Argentina and Uruguay: Good chances

I don't believe the uruguayans will complain if 75% of the games take place in Argentina, since the Estadio Centenario host the opening. It will be a party for them with his team playing at home. 3 stadiums in Uruguay (2 in Montevideo) and 7 in Argentina would work very well. The big problem is that as seen in the Copa America, none of the stadiums seem to meet the requirements of FIFA (as Brazil in 2007). The Monumental would have to go through a very deep reform, such as Maracanã and some new stadiums would have to be built. I can't imagine a stadium like the Bombonera in World Cup, especially after witnessing all that happened here in Brazil, such as the exclusion of Morumbi. FIFA is very strict with their requirements.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

Bezzi said:


> It is simple. Argentina could try an application alone, but this is why they accept sharing with Uruguay:
> 
> Uruguay alone: No chance
> Argentina alone: Some chances
> ...


Thank you. Common sense post. :cheers: 

Your concern over stadiums has merit, but they would have over 15 years to work on it if FIFA announced the decision in the next few years. Argentina would also not have to deal with some issues that Brazil had due to the sheer size and options Brazil had at their disposal, and all the politics that goes with it. Smaller scope can be easier to manage.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

TEBC said:


> Argentina also can host it alone. and I dont think Ireland would ever be able to host it alone.


Ireland could theoretically, despite smaller cities/towns, but the GAA (Gaelic Athletic Association) is the main hurdle, even though they will definitely benefit from the event, much like the case would have been with Australia, where the Australian Football League (Aussie Rules Football) and National Rugby League (Rugby) would have benefited from expanded and new stadiums.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

Lord David said:


> Ireland could theoretically, despite smaller cities/towns, but the GAA (Gaelic Athletic Association) is the main hurdle, even though they will definitely benefit from the event, much like the case would have been with Australia, where the Australian Football League (Aussie Rules Football) and National Rugby League (Rugby) would have benefited from expanded and new stadiums.


Rugby league is played in rectangular stadiums, same as soccer. South African rugby union benefits from the 2010 FIFA World Cup. I don't get your point. Ireland wouldn't get it because a) its too small to host a FIFA World Cup, and b) its not rich enough to buy a World Cup.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ My point is the GAA would have benefited from these stadiums as it would have had post WC use for them, with the occasional Soccer game. Not to mention the existing GAA stadiums that could be expanded to 40,000 all seated would be the starting point of any Irish WC bid.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

Lord David said:


> ^^ My point is the GAA would have benefited from these stadiums as it would have had post WC use for them, with the occasional Soccer game. Not to mention the existing GAA stadiums that could be expanded to 40,000 all seated would be the starting point of any Irish WC bid.


Still a completely irrelevant point as Ireland have zero chance of getting a World Cup. You talk about GAA being the main hurdle, when Ireland as a whole is the main hurdle. 

Since 1966 no FIFA WC host has had a population of less than 40 million people. Qatar will be the first, and they must have paid ungodly sums in order to buy the World Cup. Since Ireland doesn't have the population (along with all the things that entails like having multiple large cities), and it doesn't have the money or desire to pay corrupt officials, the GAA is the last problem it faces.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Motul said:


> Nevah say nevah.


Forevah poors nevah richs hno:


----------



## memoqro (Jul 29, 2008)

hno:


----------



## City_of_Fury (Jun 8, 2008)

I(L)WTC said:


> Forevah poors nevah richs hno:


Oh dear, dont even try to argue with Motul. He is not even Colombian, but we all know about his animosity against Argentina.

By the way, Colombia had the chance to host a World Cup but they renounced two or three years after the event. Such a worldwide disgrace.

Some Colombian and this wannabe guy, speculate with the misfortune of other countries to reach an upper position in the list as it would change their horrible lives. Hideous and sneaky. But that is not gonna happen. So, keep waiting, dude!


----------



## alejo25 (Nov 17, 2006)

This bid is not consolidated yet, lets see what happens with a little more time.


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

Uruguay just got more interesting to visit after wednesday.. jajaja 
Will they allow spectators to smoke pot in the games for the worldcup? jajaja tricky question isn't it?


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

In many countries one is allowed to smoke pot already. In Colombia you can have up to 20 grams of weed and police cant do anything.

Uruguay's law is for particulars to be able to grow and sell to the government.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*It seems that Morocco will bid for 2026 and 2030*. *Officials are waiting the WC clubs in december (Agadir and Marrakech) for annuncing that or next year (WC + ACN). *

There will be hundreads of medias from all over the world. 25 000 Bayern Munich fans, 20 000 from Atletico Mineiro will comme. If Esperance Tunis or Ahly wins Africa CL there will be between 15000 to 5000 fans. The goal is to making it a popular event, not like when it was in Japan and AEU. Geographical localisation is an advantage.

*- December 2013 : FIFA World Cup Clubs* (Agadir and Marrakech)
*- December 2014 : FIFA World Cup Clubs* (Agadir and Marrakech)
*- January 2015 : African Cup of Nations* (Agadir, Marrakech, Rabat and Tangiers)





> *Alerte : Le Maroc candidat à l’organisation de la Coupe du monde 2026*​
> Posté le lundi, 30 septembre 2013
> 
> (www.infomediaire.ma) - C'est une déclaration qui ne risque pas de passer inaperçue. Lors d’une journée d’information consacrée aux préparatifs de la prochaine* Coupe du monde des clubs de football *prévue à Marrakech et Agadir, du 11 au 21 décembre, le secrétaire général du ministère de la Jeunesse et des sports, Karim Akkari, a déclaré que "le Maroc s’attend, durant les éditions de* 2013 et 2014* de cette compétition, à recevoir plus de 100 000 visiteurs et plus de 200 tribunes médiatiques". Akkari a ajouté que, "outre l’impact médiatique en termes d’image et d’effet d’entraînement sur l’investissement étranger*, ces 2 évènements vont contribuer à renforcer la position du Maroc en tant que pays candidat à l’organisation de la Coupe du monde 2026".* A suivre !
> ...


http://www.infomediaire.ma/news/spo...at-à-l’organisation-de-la-coupe-du-monde-2026







CaliforniaJones said:


> *2026*:
> -CONCACAF: United States, Mexico
> -CAF: Morocco, Egypt, South Africa
> 
> ...





Gadiri said:


> *It could be
> 
> 2026 :*
> - *Africa (CAF) *2010 bids were Morocco, Egypt, Tunisia (FIFA ashamed Libya before vote and cancel her bid) and maybe South Africa an other time
> ...


----------



## jucafelix (Oct 30, 2012)

A world cup shared by Argentina/ Uruguai would be fantastic and make a lot of sense as the two countries share many cultural traits. I will hope this works out and argentina doesen't come into caos before as their policy makers are putting a lot of effort to acomplish.


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

jucafelix said:


> A world cup shared by Argentina/ Uruguai would be fantastic and make a lot of sense as the two countries share many cultural traits. I will hope this works out and argentina doesen't come into caos before as their policy makers are putting a lot of effort to acomplish.


2022 and 2026 world cups will not be in Europe. I guess in 2030 there will be pressure the world cup to return to European continent and England seems to be probably the host


----------



## fabri421 (Feb 11, 2010)

George_D said:


> 2022 and 2026 world cups will not be in Europe. I guess in 2030 there will be pressure the world cup to return to European continent and England seems to be probably the host


2026 will be in europe


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

fabri421 said:


> 2026 will be in europe


it cant be in europe because of FIFA's rule that same continent cant bid for next 2 versions. 2018 is in europe, so europe cant bid for 2022, 2026


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Didn't they scrap the requirement of continent rotation, after 2014? From what I knew, it is a bonus if the WC can stay out of Europe for two consecutive editions, but it's not mandatory.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

alexandru.mircea said:


> *Didn't they scrap the requirement of continent rotation, after 2014?* From what I knew, it is a bonus if the WC can stay out of Europe for two consecutive editions, but it's not mandatory.


This is different from continent rotation that gave 2010 for Africa and 2014 for South America.






Gadiri said:


> The continent rotation system is over since South Africa. *And between 2 WC in a same confederation, it needs at least 2 WC in others confederations.*
> 
> I have to find document.* This other explained that for 2018 no african (because South Africa 2010) and south american (Because Brazil 2014) country was able to bid, and no south american for 2022.*





Gadiri said:


> It could be.
> 
> 2026 :
> - Africa (CAF) 2010 bids were Morocco, Egypt, Tunisia (FIFA ashamed Libya before vote and cancel her bid) and maybe South Africa an other time
> ...


----------



## fabri421 (Feb 11, 2010)

Gadiri said:


> This is different from continent rotation that gave 2010 for Africa and 2014 for South America.


I was thinking that it was every one world cup, not two. well ...


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

FIFA has invented this rotation to benefit South Africa and Brazil. When would be the time of North America they simply changed the rules. They can change the rules anytime to satisfy their intentions. According to current regulations, 2026 world cup can't be in Europe, but they can change this to ensure that the 2030 edition have no european competitors. I think there are great chances of world cup 2030 being held in South America. Argentina just need to show that is capable, as Brazil did in 2007. Politically this region has shown enough influence in FIFA.


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

Bezzi said:


> FIFA has invented this rotation to benefit South Africa and Brazil. When would be the time of North America they simply changed the rules. They can change the rules anytime to satisfy their intentions. According to current regulations, 2026 world cup can't be in Europe, but they can change this to ensure that the 2030 edition have no european competitors. I think there are great chances of world cup 2030 being held in South America. Argentina just need to show that is capable, as Brazil did in 2007. Politically this region has shown enough influence in FIFA.


I think FIFA was actually pissed that Brazil was the only South American nation to submit a bid, in fact that is probably the reason why they scrapped the continental rotation idea after 2014. They like their bribes and prefer multiple bids rather than the confederation supporting only one.


----------



## Aulus (May 7, 2013)

I would like to see the US, Morocco or Colombia for 2026.


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

FIFA announced on October 29, 2007 that it will no longer continue with its continental rotation policy, implemented after the 2006 World Cup host selection. *The newest host selection policy is that any country may bid for a World Cup, provided that their continental confederation has not hosted either of the past two World Cups.*

*For the 2026 World Cup, this means that bids from Asia and Europe are not allowed.*[1][2] Also, FIFA formally allowed joint bids once more; they were previously banned in 2002 after the 2002 World Cup hosted by South Korea and Japan. The reinstated joint bid rule indicates such a bid may have only one organizing committee. The Korea/Japan World Cup bid in 2002 had two different organizing committees.[3]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2026_FIFA_World_Cup


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

So after 2018, world cup in europe in 2034 again? looks too long period..


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

They can bid for 2030.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

@carlos: good post that, I'd just add that from now on the vote for World Cups will be done by all representatives in a congress, and not just by the executive committee anymore. So behind closed doors types of politics will become less relevant compared to public space politics. That means demagogy and emotional politics will be more important, for the better and the worse - and I think that a better aspect could be a vote for Uruguay in Argentina as a symbolic gesture. So I'm not ruling it out.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

2018 : Russia :hmm: so Ok!! (miss Belgium/the Netherlands) 
2022 : I hate Qatar so heat and I don't like Nov/Dec !! if Australia or USA ok!!
2026 : Colombia
2030 : Argentina/Uruguay YES!! I want.... want
2034 : England or Belgium/the Netherlands
2038 : China is nice?? I can waiting..... until 2038 FIFA WC CHINA .
I am :grandpa::grandpa:


----------



## Juanpabloangel (Jun 7, 2015)

2026 Colombia followed by South America again is impossible. China is likely soon, although the team is so poor.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Having a poor national team doesn't seem to bother FIFA. They've just secured a big sponsorship deal with a Chinese firm too...
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-35844777


----------



## Guil (Feb 28, 2012)

I believe in Canadá to 2026.

Look the most concrete bid.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2016)

Guil said:


> I believe in Canadá to 2026.
> 
> Look the most concrete bid.


There is no bid.


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards (Mar 26, 2015)

RobH said:


> Having a poor national team doesn't seem to bother FIFA. They've just secured a big sponsorship deal with a Chinese firm too...
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-35844777


From that:
"It has entered at the highest level of sponsorship rights and the deal covers the next four World Cups until *2030*."

Interesting timing.

When it comes to awarding hosting rights China is such a big country that the quality of the national team should not stand in the way. Expect China to be much better by then anyway. It is Goverment policy to invest in football. How many millions of boys are there aged between 6 and 11 in China now? They'll be 20-25 in 2030. If China could get a high quality coaching system in place now they would have a very good team by then. No doubt getting the coaching and participation in place nationwide immediately is impossible. However, I'm sure they will at least have a team that will not disgrace itself.


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ The one thing that they desperately must sort out is the quality of stadia, there's plenty of big grounds in China but basically none of them are without a track, get proper football grounds built and it's a better bid


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> If China could get a high quality coaching system in place now they would have a very good team by then.


They did. Basically, they brought the guy who did wonders in Japan to oversee kids' grassroots football development. You can hear him (Tom Byer) guess occasionally on the Beyond The Pitch podcast: http://www.beyondthepitch.net/search/?q=tom+byer


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2016)

There's no guarantee that bringing in one guy is going to solve the issue of coaching across the country. Coaching is one of the main differences between perennially successful nations and deadbeat ones. Those institutions are so hard to create that it perfectly explains why Western Europe and South America have maintained a grip on the international game for 50+ years. 

The other point is that Japan has millions of kids playing. Registered numbers are over a million alone. 

China doesn't have that; in fact, FIFA's Big Count shows just 7,000 (yes, 7,000) registered players. That's not to say more kids don't play the game, but that it's registered numbers (those already in the system, where progression to senior level is mapped out) are abominable. 

To be fair to China, the government is putting in some major investment into grassroots. When it's done, there'll be nothing comparable to it in the world. But this is a process that will take far longer than any timeframe which has China hosting a WC in 2026. 

Ultimately, a WC in China doesn't need a successful home side. It'll be a success one way or the other. China's best bet is 2030. 

In any case, 2026 won't be in Asia. 2022 is in Asia. It's Europe or North America. My bet is on the latter.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Guil said:


> I believe in Canadá to 2026.
> 
> Look the most concrete bid.





5portsF4n said:


> There is no bid.


There is no Canadian bid at the moment, but if they were to bid they need to bring out their best. A legacy for both Soccer and Canadian Football.

*Vancouver* - BC Place - 54,500 (Current Capacity)
*Calgary* - McMahon Stadium - 50,000-60,000 (Major expanded renovations from 35,400)
*Edmonton* - Commonwealth Stadium - 56,302/70,000 (Current or expanded capacity)
*Regina* - New Mosaic Stadium (Mosaic Stadium/Regina Stadium) - 40,000 (Expandable from 33,000) 
*Winnipeg* - Investors Group Field (Winnipeg Stadium/Field) - 40,000 (Expandable from 33,500)
*Hamilton* - Tim Hortons Field (Ivor Wynne Stadium/Field) - 40,000 (Expandable from 24,000)
*Toronto* - Toronto Stadium - *New Stadium* - 100,000
*Ottawa* - TD Place (Lansdowne Stadium) - (40,000 minimum permanent capacity, from the existing 24,000) (Additional seating will be added by completing the "bowl" and removing the North Stand's roof, adding another tier of seating, in addition, the South Stand could also be expanded with another tier, but this would have to change the whole roofing/skybox setup) - A temporary stand simply won't do, so expand with legacy in mind.
*Montreal* - Olympic Stadium/Stade Olympique - 62,000-70,000 (Major renovations to include a new roof, new hanging scoreboards/video boards and reconfigured lower seating bowl)
*Quebec City* - Stade Quebec - *New Stadium *- 40,000/50,000 (lowered to 30,000 permanent capacity)
*Moncton* - Moncton Stadium/Stade Moncton - 40,000 (minimum temporary capacity, from existing 20,725 expanded capacity) (Additional seating will be provided by a complete bowl around the track and an additional tier on the outer stand)
*Halifax* - Halifax Stadium - *New Stadium* - 40,000 (lowered to 25,000 permanent capacity)

Well we have 3 new stadiums to be built, the rest involve stadiums already existing or in the planning stages. Only 2 stadiums are ready for use in it's current capacity without the need for expansion or renovations (But Commonwealth Stadium could easily be expanded)


----------



## Guil (Feb 28, 2012)

5portsF4n said:


> There is no bid.


???

Already submitted the project long ago .


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

@5portsF4n not sure if you know this, but China has made the study and practice of football mandatory in schools, through new Physical Education hours. The approach is so radical because it's a directive emanating straight from Xi Jinping, who's a big football fan apparently. RE Tom Byer, sure, he's not gonna coach the millions of kids, but if you're bringing in a new curriculum, why not bring its creator to oversee the implemetation. Just like in a company the actual work is done by employees, it still can do with a CEO.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2016)

I know about the project the government is rolling out, and I think its great. 

My point about Byer is not about whether he will coach millions of kids. My point is that the rollout of a new curriculum, as you put it, is very, very, very difficult to get right. It does not guarantee that coaching at all levels of the game will improve anytime soon. These types of changes take decades to bear fruit, if they manage to do all the right things.

Even in Japan, the success is mixed after 20 years. Yes, they produce technically gifted players, but as a collective they are still incapable of matching it with the elite sides. And they remain some way off being able to.

China will not be a force in 5 years. They wont be a force in 10. And not in 20. If they do everything right, and improve the standard of coaching (and the number of coaches and players in general), they could become competitive at the elite level in 20-30 years.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^completely agreed.


----------



## Eurostallion1 (Jul 7, 2015)

Lord David said:


> There is no Canadian bid at the moment, but if they were to bid they need to bring out their best. A legacy for both Soccer and Canadian Football.
> 
> *Vancouver* - BC Place - 54,500 (Current Capacity)
> *Calgary* - McMahon Stadium - 50,000-60,000 (Major expanded renovations from 35,400)
> ...


While it's interesting to speculate about a potential World Cup in Canada, I can't see it happening for a few key reasons. 

1. Canada has no professional league of its own, it piggy backs onto the US one. This arrangement might seem normal to Canadian sports fans but it is definitely detrimental to a World Cup bid. I'm not aware of any plans to establish a separate professional league. Perhaps piggy backing a few venues onto a US World Cup might be a more realistic option. 
2. Most of those stadia have artificial turf. While you can just about tolerate that for a Women's World Cup, for a men's World Cup it would be unacceptable. True Russia would appear to have a similar problem and is getting around it with temporary grass pitches for 2018.
3. Canada is too straight, too open and transparent a society. I doubt it is capable of the corruption behind the scenes necessary to land a World Cup. Likewise, Canadian taxpayers might baulk at the expense necessary to get their stadia up to the required level. In particular, you propose an as yet unplanned and unbuilt 100,000 capacity stadium for the final. Something like that would cost over $1bn US and I can't see how anyone other than the taxpayer would foot the bill. Could Canadian politicians really justify such an extravagance?


----------



## Eurostallion1 (Jul 7, 2015)

Lord David said:


> There is no Canadian bid at the moment, but if they were to bid they need to bring out their best. A legacy for both Soccer and Canadian Football.
> 
> *Vancouver* - BC Place - 54,500 (Current Capacity)
> *Calgary* - McMahon Stadium - 50,000-60,000 (Major expanded renovations from 35,400)
> ...


I notice you've also proposed pouring more money into the financial black hole that is the Stade Olympique in Montreal. Quebecers have already wasted enough money on that place down the years and are hardly likely to be willing to spend more besides which it will still be a less than ideal venue for soccer.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

5portsF4n said:


> I know about the project the government is rolling out, and I think its great.


Didn't FIFA had some ruling against governments interfering in Football business.
Nothing against China, but just wondering.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Eurostallion1 said:


> While it's interesting to speculate about a potential World Cup in Canada, I can't see it happening for a few key reasons.
> 
> 1. Canada has no professional league of its own, it piggy backs onto the US one. This arrangement might seem normal to Canadian sports fans but it is definitely detrimental to a World Cup bid. I'm not aware of any plans to establish a separate professional league. Perhaps piggy backing a few venues onto a US World Cup might be a more realistic option.
> 2. Most of those stadia have artificial turf. While you can just about tolerate that for a Women's World Cup, for a men's World Cup it would be unacceptable. True Russia would appear to have a similar problem and is getting around it with temporary grass pitches for 2018.
> 3. Canada is too straight, too open and transparent a society. I doubt it is capable of the corruption behind the scenes necessary to land a World Cup. Likewise, Canadian taxpayers might baulk at the expense necessary to get their stadia up to the required level. In particular, you propose an as yet unplanned and unbuilt 100,000 capacity stadium for the final. Something like that would cost over $1bn US and I can't see how anyone other than the taxpayer would foot the bill. Could Canadian politicians really justify such an extravagance?


No professional league of it's own? Well one can very well see the rise of more teams being included in Major League Soccer thanks to these new stadiums (which by the way are only 3 in my plan), as well as those already having been proposed or built for the Canadian Football League. The main legacy will always be the CFL, but you simply downplay that fact and keep it Soccer positive. 

Artificial turf? Well you temporarily replace it of course. What else would you do? You simply alter the CFL season schedule so that there's a break in the middle to allow for the World Cup, much like what we proposed for our Australian World Cup where the Australian Football League (Aussie Rules) and National Football League (Rugby) would have taken a break for a month, with World Cup venues taking a break for around 2 months. 

Umm how about Toronto's attempts to land an Olympics? In both 1996 and 2008, there was a proposal to build a new stadium of 80,000 and 100,000 capacity respectively. I'd expect something similar for a World Cup, with the idea being that this new stadium could also be used for major athletics events and the inevitable Olympics, when Toronto finally lands them.

As for the stadiums to be up to level, many of the CFL ones are already designed for temporary expansion (for Grey Cup games), so I don't see this as much of a problem.


----------



## SP9 (Oct 20, 2015)

If it's true we have to start right now. I think it's not a good a idea. 

We love football more than we should but at least in Argentina, we are not ready to receive a Futbol World Cup.


----------



## PopolVuh! (Dec 12, 2005)

Mexican bid for WC 2026 will be officially presented to Infantino at FiFA congress next May in Mexico City.










Source


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Eurostallion1 said:


> I notice you've also proposed pouring more money into the financial black hole that is the Stade Olympique in Montreal. Quebecers have already wasted enough money on that place down the years and are hardly likely to be willing to spend more besides which it will still be a less than ideal venue for soccer.


Opposed to building a new stadium? Hmm? Montreal is bound to be a host city, but the existing Soccer stadium is too small, even if it were ever possible for expansion.

Just make the existing Olympic Stadium world standard. Sure, you are pouring more money in the so-called "big owe", but at least that would be cheaper than a new stadium built from scratch.


----------



## BlazerBlaze (Jul 21, 2013)

Lord David said:


> There is no Canadian bid at the moment, but if they were to bid they need to bring out their best. A legacy for both Soccer and Canadian Football.
> 
> *Vancouver* - BC Place - 54,500 (Current Capacity)
> *Calgary* - McMahon Stadium - 50,000-60,000 (Major expanded renovations from 35,400)
> ...


LOLOLOL What? A NEW permanent 100k stadium for Toronto? Yeah no, not going to happen.


----------

